# C'est mon premier mac, j'en suis trés déçu.



## tophe630 (18 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir, je viens témoigner suite à mon passage récent dans le monde des macs.
J'en avais mare des PC équipés de windows mal finit et qui merdaient sans arrêt, j'ai voulu passer à autre chose, aprés avoir entendu plein d'éloges sur les macs, j'ai décidé de franchir le pas.

Acheter un mac représente un investissement, mais un mauvais investissement.

niveau embalage, ils sont un peu radin, le macbook est livré dans un carton de la taille d'une sacoche, peut-êter pour économiser en frais de ports 

Alors que tous mes PC portables étaient livrés dans des cartons 3 fois plus gros mais avec du polystyrène pour protéger le tout, avec un mac on a pas la sentation que l'ordinateur soit bien protégé. Il y a juste une bande de mousse de 10 mm d'épaisseur entre l'ordinateur et le carton. C'est pas trés rassurant.

Je l'ai reçu en mai dernier, j'était agréablement surpris par la finition qui me paraissait soignée, mais ce n'est qu'une façade. le pavé tactille multitouch est génial, quand je retournerais sur PC, c'est la seule chose que je vais regreter .

J'étais asse zcontent de tous ces plus qu'ont les macs et que les PC n'ont pas. Des amis à moi m'ont dit que j'avais bien de l'argent à jeter par les fenêtre pour acheter une merde pareil. J'ai voulu leur montrer qu'ils avaient tort. Ce soir-là on faisait un échange de photos, un ami a voulu me filer ses photos qu'il avait sur une carte mémoire, j'ai pas pu les lire, vu que je n'ai pas de lecteur. Bien sûr je me suis fait chambre, un truc à 1800 euros qui n'a pas de lecteur de carte !!!!!!!!!

Puis ensuite est venu un disque dur d'un ami formaté en NTFS, et là problème aussi, j'ai jamais pu lui donner ce qu'il voulait, je ne pouvait pas écrir dessus.
Et enfin pour couronner le tout, un pote me demande: "Mais qu'est-ce qu'il a de mieux pour justifier un tel prix ? car là je ne voi que des inconvénients !!"

Alors je lui dit que c'es plus fiable, que ça plante moins, au moment ou je disais ces paroles, j'étais en train de passer un diaporama avec un font sonore. à peine 1 min plus tard la musique se met à sauter, et le défilement des photos se bloque, impossible de faire quoi que ce soit, le mac était bel et bien planté.
On s'est bien foutu de moi, et moi-mêm je me suis demandé si j'avais pas fait une connerie de faire cet achat.

Après trois semaines de prise en main assez compliquée, car il faut trouver à chaque fois l'équivalent des logiciels car tous ne fonctionent pas sur les macs. J'ai eu mon premier soucis, une tache noire est apparue sur l'écran, comme une fissure.

J'ai renvoyé mon ordinateur en SAV, avant de le poster, j'ai pris soin de remettre la mousse entre l'écran et le clavier, puis je l'ai envoyé dans son embalage d'origine.

Aprés deux mois d'atente, mon mac m'est enfin revenu. Toujours dans le même embalage bien sûr.
Je débale le colis, et la chose qui me saute au yeux lorsque j'ouvre le portable, c'est que la mousse qui protège l'écran du clavier n'y ai plus, ils ne l'ont pas remise, une première preuve qui montre que le SAV d'apple ne prend pas soin du matériel.
Puis ensuite j'examine l'ensemble du boitier, et j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise de découvrir un gnon sur l'écran qui n'y était pas auparavent, mon macbook a forcément reçu un choc 

Ils m'ont changer l'écran et la carte mère. 

Je démarre le mac, ma session existe encore, mais le mot de passe à disparu, ils doivent avoir un truc pour suprimer les mots de passe administrateur. Enfin bref, c'est pas génant. Ce qui était génant, c'est qu'il ramait, il plantait tout le temps. Alors j'ai du le formater. On m'a dit qu'il ne fallait jamais formater un mac, moi je l'ai fait aprés 3 semines d'utilisation réelle.

Maintenat ça fait 4 semaines que je peut enfin réutiliser mon mac, j'était content de le retrouver, car j'ai du utiliser mon PC pendant deux mois, c'était pas facile (plantage et compagnie) j'avaisperdu l'habitude des plantages à répétition, c'est vrai que le mac ne plante pas beaucoup, 2 à 3 fois dans le mois.

Cet aprés-midi, j'ai eu une mauvaise surprise, la prise jack des écouteurs est déteriorée, si on bouge à peine la prise, le son repasse dans les haut-parleurs, c'est génant quand on regarde un film dans le train.

Je vai donc le renvoyer une nouvelle fois en SAV, je ne m'atend pas à le recevoir avant débur décembre. Et à chaque fois je doit me remettre au PC en atendant, c'est le bordel de passer sans arrêt de PC à mac, puis de mac à PC, pour la gestion des mail, la synchronisation de mon tel, ect...

Je ne vais pas pouvoir atendre 2 mois de plus, je vais demander un remboursement ou un échange par un neuf. 

On ne m'y reprendra pas deux fois, c'est la première et la dernière fois que j'achète un mac.


----------



## rizoto (18 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> niveau embalage, ils sont un peu radin, le macbook est livré dans un carton de la taille d'une sacoche, peut-êter pour économiser en frais de ports
> 
> Alors que tous mes PC portables étaient livrés dans des cartons 3 fois plus gros mais avec du polystyrène pour protéger le tout, avec un mac on a pas la sentation que l'ordinateur soit bien protégé. Il y a juste une bande de mousse de 10 mm d'épaisseur entre l'ordinateur et le carton. C'est pas trés rassurant.



Serieusement, tu es la première personne que je vois raler concernant les emballages Apple

Sache qu'apple a reduit la taille de ses emballages pour des raison écologiques.  

pour le lecteur de carte, tu aurais pu vérifier qu'il n'y en avait pas avant de cracher 1800 euros...

pour le NTFS, il est tout à fait possible d'écrire sur ce type de partition (le formatage NFTS est la proprité de Microsoft, Apple n'a pas vraiment les mains la dessus)

pour le reste, on va faire court, un mac plante aussi. si le probleme est matériel. fait jouer la garantie. Tu aurais réagir tout de suite quand le mac t'es revenu abimé, par exemple.


----------



## shreckbull (18 Septembre 2009)

voila un témoignage qui laisse très perplexe ... et je ne sais que dire et que penser.



saches que les 3 systèmes d'exploitation les plus utilisés, à savoir mac osx, linux et windows (sans parler de versions de chacun) est différent et chacun a ses propres standards pour tout.

il est normal que des choses qui semblent simples quand on utilise conjointement le même système d'exploitation, puissent paraitre complexe quand on passe de l'un a l'autre.

il est inutile de critiquer. ces problèmes si l'on peut appeler ca comme ca, sont connus et des solutions existent.



ne parlons non plus d'options matériels comme lecteurs de cartes mémoires, webcam et compagnie. chaque machine est équipées en fonction de ce que décide le fabricant.
un ordinateur n'a pas obligation de disposer d'un lecteur de cartes, même si cet équipement tends à devenir de série.


----------



## Sylow (18 Septembre 2009)

Il ne faut pas prendre ton cas pour une généralité !

Le premier jours ou j'ai eu mon macbook je savais pas grand chose sur l'utilisation d'un mac os mais il faut être motiver et chercher plus loin que le bou de son nez !

tous les logiciels existant pour windows EXISTENT sur mac sauf que d'avoir 100 programmes pour une taches il y en a que 5 et des bien meilleurs, j'ai toujours trouvé équivalent a windows MAIS EN MIEU !. Pour ton soucis d'écriture sur du NTFS un logiciel existe pour passer a travers ce problème ! Passer de windows a Mac os c'est changer toutes ces habitudes ! c'est une machine chère pour ce que c'est ca on ne peut rien dire mais la finition d'un macbook Pro je ne la retrouve nul part ailleur, pour ma part j'ai commencé un ipod classic et MBP 17 customisé et graver  , partis de chine, reçu avant leur estimation et très bien emballé ! 

Pour ton problème d'écran la c'est un autre problème ! Tu n'a pas eu de chance, j'ai un copain qui a acheté un portable HP et au bou de 2H le chargeur qui grille...c'est la faute a pas de chance pas a HP.

Peut etre qu'on a pas de lecteur de carte mais on a mieux, le trackpad multi touche est bien plus agréable qu'un lecteur de carte, une prise mini DVI (qu'on ne troubve nul part ailleur pour le moment) 

Enfin bref tout ca pour dire que pour migré de windows a Mac il faut du temps et de la patience  pour s'y familiariser et trouver ses richesses ! TU rigolera quand ils auront des ecrans bleu, des virus, des pc qui démarent en 10min, des HDD bouffaient a cause des virus etc etc etc etc !!!!

Soit patient et demande un autre macbook a apple , en poussant un coup de gueule ca devrait passer 

Personnellement, le SAV apple je le respecte ! Un coup de tel et le lendemain UPC devant ta porte !


----------



## tophe630 (18 Septembre 2009)

Vous n'avez pas trop saisi le sens de mon mécontentement, c'est pas vraiment logiciel, même si je trouve ça chiant de chercher des logiciels équivalent à chaque fois. Et puis de toute façon on ne peut pas se passer de windows car certains logiciels ne fonctionnent pas sur mac.

Mon principal problème, ce sont tous ces soucis techniques qui s'accumulent, et surtout la qualité du SAV, ils ne prennent pas soin du matèriel.

ça me fait marrer réduire la taille pour des raisons écologiques 
On peut trés bien mettre des protections épaisses en carton (3 à 4 cm) par exemple autour de l'ordinateur, au lieu d'utiliser du polystyrene comme les autres marques.

Certains fabriquant font ça, ça permet d'absorber les chocs dans le transport par exemple, et en plus ça reste écolo du carton.


----------



## TiteLine (18 Septembre 2009)

Visiblement ce n'était pas un switch bien préparé. Il ne suffit pas d'entendre que c'est stable, ça ne plante pas et autres éloges pour se jeter à corps perdu sans se renseigner davantage.

Pour l'histoire du DDE, une simple recherche ici ou ailleurs t'aurait appris qu'on ne peut pas écrire "comme ça" sur du NTFS. Mais le "problème" a une solution.

Avant de switcher, il faut bien être conscient que certaines choses vont changer, ou plutôt qu'il va falloir procéder différemment. On peut à peu prêt tout faire sur un mac, hormis les jeux (même si l'installation possible de Windows peut également être une "solution".

Un mac est plus stable, beaucoup le disent, mais c'est vrai qu'il peut planter. En revanche, tu as l'air de parler de deux ou trois plantages (qu'entends-tu au fait par plantage) par mois et là, ce n'est pas normal. Soit ta machine a un problème, soit ton utilisation n'est pas optimale.

Visiblement, ta machine accumule les défauts, elle est sous garantie, fais jouer le SAV. Il y a pas mal de témoignages concernant les problèmes matériels et les ordinateurs Apple ne sont pas à l'abri non plus. C'est sûr que les soucis que tu as accumulés doivent un peu te dégoûter , c'est une réaction plutôt légitime mais tu n'as simplement pas eu de chance. 

Quant à l'emballage, j'ai encore le carton du portable prêté par le collège et il n'est guère plus gros. Et surtout, il ne me donne pas du tout l'impression de mieux protéger la machine. 

Et là, j'avoue être complètement subjective mais ça ne fait rien. Un premier déballage de mac est plus souvent une source d'émerveillement . :love: 

Quand tu seras à nouveau en possession d'une machine exempte de défauts, essaie plutôt d'en saisir les subtilités. OS X est vraiment très bien foutu mais il faut un peu (beaucoup) se débarrasser de ses réflexes "Windows" pour en profiter pleinement.


----------



## rizoto (18 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> Vous n'avez pas trop saisi le sens de mon mécontentement, c'est pas vraiment logiciel, même si je trouve ça chiant de chercher des logiciels équivalent à chaque fois. Et puis de toute façon on ne peut pas se passer de windows car certains logiciels ne fonctionnent pas sur mac.



Encore un qui voulait changer sans changer ...

Quels sont les logiciels que tu ne trouves pas pour ton mac. Je suis quasiment sûr qu'on peut t'aider...



tophe630 a dit:


> Mon principal problème, ce sont tous ces soucis techniques qui s'accumulent, et surtout la qualité du SAV, ils ne prennent pas soin du matèriel.



Au niveau matériel, les macs et les pc n'ont pas de différence (tu peux d'ailleurs installer windows sur ton mac). Fait jouer ta garantie. En général après 3 aller/retour en SAV, tu peux demander un échange standard. Il te faut insister. N'éhsite pas à leur envoyer un courrier en recommandé.




tophe630 a dit:


> ça me fait marrer réduire la taille pour des raisons écologiques
> On peut trés bien mettre des protections épaisses en carton (3 à 4 cm) par exemple autour de l'ordinateur, au lieu d'utiliser du polystyrene comme les autres marques.
> 
> Certains fabriquant font ça, ça permet d'absorber les chocs dans le transport par exemple, et en plus ça reste écolo du carton.



Non mais vraiment qui veut du carton dans son emballage ? en plus dans terme d'absorption de chocs, je pense que le polystyrène est plus approprié que le carton...


----------



## nemo77 (18 Septembre 2009)

http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/nouvel-utilisateur-de-mac-un-peu-decu-266093.html


----------



## tophe630 (19 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Un mac est plus stable, beaucoup le disent, mais c'est vrai qu'il peut planter. En revanche, tu as l'air de parler de deux ou trois plantages (qu'entends-tu au fait par plantage) par mois et là, ce n'est pas normal. Soit ta machine a un problème, soit ton utilisation n'est pas optimale.



Ce que j'appel plantage, c'est quand le mac ne répond plus et que je doit le redémarrer. Avec mon PC c'é





Enrin a dit:


> Visiblement, ta machine accumule les défauts, elle est sous garantie, fais jouer le SAV. Il y a pas mal de témoignages concernant les problèmes matériels et les ordinateurs Apple ne sont pas à l'abri non plus. C'est sûr que les soucis que tu as accumulés doivent un peu te dégoûter , c'est une réaction plutôt légitime mais tu n'as simplement pas eu de chance.




J'ai pas eu de chance, je suis tombé sur le mauvais numéro, j'entend sans arrêt la même chose. ça me rappel ma voiture, une 307, elle est tout le temps en panne, et tout le monde me dit que je suis tombé sur un mauvais numéro, c'est bizare, ça n'arrive qu'à moi ce genre de chose. Moi j'y crois pas trop à ça, je pense plutôt que j'ai pas eu la chance de tomber sur un numérto exeptionnel, un qui n'a pas de problèmes.


La garantie, moi je veux bien la faire jouer, mais si c'est à chaque fois pour retrouver mon mac avec des bosses en plus, ça ne m'enchante pas trop, tant qu'ils ne prendront pas soin du matériel, je ne serais pas rassurré. 

Et pour le fait que j'ai retrouvé mon mac sans sa mousse de protection d'écran, et avec une bosse, ça veut dire quoi ça ??? Que je suis tombé sur la mauvaise personne en SAV ??
Vous ne trouvez pas que ça fait un peu beaucoup de "t'es pas tombé sur le bon ..." ??!!

---------- Post added at 08h31 ---------- Previous post was at 08h20 ----------




rizoto a dit:


> Encore un qui voulait changer sans changer ...
> 
> Quels sont les logiciels que tu ne trouves pas pour ton mac. Je suis quasiment sûr qu'on peut t'aider...




Solidworks par exemple, c'est le premier qui me vient à l'esprit, il n'existe pas sur mac, c'est pour ça que je fait installer bootcamp, mais pour ça il faut que je puisse avoir mon mac avec moi un petit moment, qu'il ne passe pas le plus clair de son temps en SAV.
Et je n'ai pas envi de le changer pour un autre, j'ai l'habitude de travailler avec lui, je le garde.

Et puis aussi les logiciels de programmation d'automates, je n'en connais pas sur mac.
Ce sont des logiciels que je n'utilise pas tous les jours, donc c'est pas génant.



rizoto a dit:


> Au niveau matériel, les macs et les pc n'ont pas de différence (tu peux d'ailleurs installer windows sur ton mac). Fait jouer ta garantie. En général après 3 aller/retour en SAV, tu peux demander un échange standard. Il te faut insister. N'éhsite pas à leur envoyer un courrier en recommandé.



T'inquiète pas pour ça, je vais insister, il est hors de question qu'ils me rendent le même, je vais exiger un neuf, car là ça fait beaucoup de choses.
J'ai fait la même chose avec un téléphone il y a 6 mois, je l'ai refusé à son retour de SAV, car pas assez bien réparé à mon gout, et j'en ai eu un neuf, et un modèle plus récent en plus. 
Donc là si j'attends un peu, je pourrais sans doute avoir les unibody si ils ne veulent pas me rembourser.

Ce que j'aimerais sur mon prochain ordinateur, c'est un écran mat, est-ce que ça existe sur un 15 pouces ?





rizoto a dit:


> Non mais vraiment qui veut du carton dans son emballage ? en plus dans terme d'absorption de chocs, je pense que le polystyrène est plus approprié que le carton...



On s'en fou de l'extétique, ce qu'on demande à un embalage, c'est que ça protège, du carton ondulé par exemple absorbe un peu mieux les chocs que du carton rigide.
Et c'est parfaitement possible de faire des protections en carton éfficaces, en tout cas c'est mieux que de ne rien mettre comme avec les macs.
Une protection carton de 4cm d'épaisseur, j'aimerais bien qu'on me montre en quoi ça ne protège pas des chocs  !!

---------- Post added at 08h37 ---------- Previous post was at 08h31 ----------

voici une photo d'un emballage avec protections en carton, vous n'allez pas me dire qu'un mac est mieux protégé que ça quand même !!!!
Et ça c'est tout aussi écologique, voir même plus car il n'y y pas de poignée en plastique, ni de photos en couleur sur l'emballage.
Alors arrêtez de me faire rire en prétextant que c'est dans un soucis écologique !!! C'est ce que veux vous faire croire les vendeurs où je sais pas qui.


----------



## poki2_fr (19 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> Ce que j'appel plantage, c'est quand le mac ne répond plus et que je doit le redémarrer. Avec mon PC c'é
> 
> J'ai pas eu de chance, je suis tombé sur le mauvais numéro, j'entend sans arrêt la même chose. ça me rappel ma voiture, une 307, elle est tout le temps en panne,
> 
> ...


----------



## Frodon (19 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> niveau embalage, ils sont un peu radin, le macbook est livré dans un carton de la taille d'une sacoche, peut-êter pour économiser en frais de ports



Tu ne connais pas l'écologie? Tu devrais savoir que plus l'emballage est petit mieux c'est écologiquement parlant. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle Apple, ainsi que d'autres entreprises, essais de faire des emballages de plus en plus petit.



> Alors que tous mes PC portables étaient livrés dans des cartons 3 fois plus gros mais avec du polystyrène pour protéger le tout, avec un mac on a pas la sentation que l'ordinateur soit bien protégé. Il y a juste une bande de mousse de 10 mm d'épaisseur entre l'ordinateur et le carton. C'est pas trés rassurant.



Et pourtant il est très bien protégé, rassures toi.



> J'étais asse zcontent de tous ces plus qu'ont les macs et que les PC n'ont pas. Des amis à moi m'ont dit que j'avais bien de l'argent à jeter par les fenêtre pour acheter une merde pareil. J'ai voulu leur montrer qu'ils avaient tort. Ce soir-là on faisait un échange de photos, un ami a voulu me filer ses photos qu'il avait sur une carte mémoire, j'ai pas pu les lire, vu que je n'ai pas de lecteur. Bien sûr je me suis fait chambre, un truc à 1800 euros qui n'a pas de lecteur de carte !!!!!!!!!



Les MacBook Pro 2009 ont un lecteur de carte SD.
Et tu n'as pas 10 euros pour t'acheter une lecteur de carte USB?



> Puis ensuite est venu un disque dur d'un ami formaté en NTFS, et là problème aussi, j'ai jamais pu lui donner ce qu'il voulait, je ne pouvait pas écrir dessus.
> Et enfin pour couronner le tout, un pote me demande: "Mais qu'est-ce qu'il a de mieux pour justifier un tel prix ? car là je ne voi que des inconvénients !!"



Pour écrire sur une partition NTFS il te faut NTFS-3G: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/

Tu sais que on pourrait faire le même coup dans l'autre sens. Tu ramène un disque dur formaté HFS+ (ou même EXT3 ou 4 (Linux)), et tu le branche sur PC...

C'est d'ailleurs encore pire sous Windows, tu n'as AUCUN accès aux disques dur formaté dans d'autres format que les format Microsoft (FAT/NTFS). Donc sur un Windows, si tu branche un disque dur formaté Mac ou Linux, il est TOTALEMENT illisible!



> voici une photo d'un emballage avec protections en carton, vous n'allez pas me dire qu'un mac est mieux protégé que ça quand même !!!!
> Et ça c'est tout aussi écologique, voir même plus car il n'y y pas de poignée en plastique, ni de photos en couleur sur l'emballage.
> Alors arrêtez de me faire rire en prétextant que c'est dans un soucis écologique !!! C'est ce que veux vous faire croire les vendeurs où je sais pas qui.



Franchement, ce type de protection est NULLISSIME, y'a simplement pas pire, car le PC est directement mis dans le carton, sans emballage supplémentaire. Ah si, y'a pire, transporter le PC sans aucune protection 

J'en ai vu des tonnes des PCs emballés comme dans la photo que tu montre, et je peux te dires qu'avec ce type d'emballage, il suffit d'un transport un peu secoué et maladroit pour se retrouver avec un PC cabossé de partout.

Le TOP des protections c'est quand la machine est elle même dans un emballage dans lequel elle ne peut pas bouger, donc que l'espace entre la machine et l'emballage est très réduit voir nul.

Or chez Apple, c'est justement cela. Le carton que tu as n'est JAMAIS transporté tel quel lorsque la machine est acheté par correspondance ou livré à un magasin, il y a TOUJOURS un second carton avec des protections en polystyrène au quatre coins.

Donc, non seulement IL Y A des protection du type de celle de ta photo, et mieux d'ailleurs, car en polystyrène, mais en plus le Mac est lui même son propre carton qui est conçu et moulé spécifiquement pour lui, l'empêchant de bouger.

Ceci démontre que la protection des Macs lorsqu'ils sont transportés, est au moins égale, sinon supérieure à celle du PC montré en photo. Car il y a bel et bien des protections en polystyrène aux quatre coin, comme sur le PC de ta photo, mais en plus le Mac est dans son propre carton!

Et si, les emballage réduis, C'EST PLUS ECOLOGIQUE! Pourquoi ? Parce que si l'emballage est plus petit, il y a moins de carton, et autres matières impliqués dans l'emballage, produits et aussi donc moins à traiter lorsqu'il est jeté. Or la production et le traitement des emballages pollues! Donc moins on en produit, mieux c'est!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


>



Et pour toi, ça c'est un super emballage?
Ben putain, 4 pauvres bouts de cartons à chaque coins pour caler l'ordi.

Je suis bien plus rassuré par les emballages en polystyrène fournies par Apple.


----------



## Nicosun (19 Septembre 2009)

juste pour répondre sur le coté écologique.

Si ta visions des choses s'arrête au seuil de ta porte c'est normal que tu sorte ce genre d'argument, par contre si tu prends l'usinage du carton (matière première utilisé, énergie utilisé), le transport du carton (carburant utilisé pour un volume donné) ainsi que le stockage de ce fameux carton plus encore d'autres petits détails. Tu te rendra vite compte de la notion écologique de la chose.
C'est un peu la même chose pour les bouteilles de vins en verre et en PET. Le "plastique" n'est pas forcement moins écologique que le carton c'est même l'inverse


----------



## tophe630 (19 Septembre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Tu ne connais pas l'écologie? Tu devrais savoir que plus l'emballage est petit mieux c'est écologiquement parlant. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle Apple, ainsi que d'autres entreprises, essais de faire des emballages de plus en plus petit.



Pour moi il n'y a rien d'écolo la-dedans, surtout que l'emballage comporte une poignée en plastique, un emballage plus gros tout en carton serait 10 fois plus écologique. Alors arrêtez avec vos arguments bidons.



Frodon a dit:


> Et pourtant il est très bien protégé, rassures toi.



Il n'en donne pas l'air en tout cas.



Frodon a dit:


> Les MacBook Pro 2009 ont un lecteur de carte SD.
> Et tu n'as pas 10 euros pour t'acheter une lecteur de carte USB?



Je m'en fou de ça, ça me dérange pas moi, ce qui m'a fait chier, c'est la réflexion des autres, surtout quand le mac ça plante juste aprés.


----------



## muhyidin (19 Septembre 2009)

Hm soit t'es pas doué, soit t'as pas de chance, soit t'es un peu faineant, soit t'es un râleur professionnel jamais content soit...
enfin bref j'ai du mal à saisir ta démarche. Je comprend le fait que tu pestes contre les problèmes de panne. Par contre si le SAV t'as renvoyé ton Mac avec un coup sur l'écran bah appelles les et signales leur le problème. Si tes problèmes matériels persistent bah demande un échange standard.
Pour le reste excuses moi mais je trouve ça vraiment curieux. Le carton est trop petit, mon ordi plante, il ne lit pas le NTFS... on dirait Calimero. Pleurer n'est pas constructif même si ça peut faire du bien.
Le coup du carton est fort de café quand même, pareil pour le lecteur de carte on en trouve à quelques euros en USB. Pour le NTFS une simple recherche dans Google t'aurait renseigné. Pour tes amis c'est typiquement le genre de remarque de personnes envieuses. Propose leur un échange contre leur PC portable on verra ce qu'ils diront.
On dirait que t'as pris un Mac en pensant te retrouver avec un Windows Bis. T'es un peu fautif dans l'affaire on balance pas 1800 à l'aveuglette.


----------



## tophe630 (19 Septembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Et pour toi, ça c'est un super emballage?
> Ben putain, 4 pauvres bouts de cartons à chaque coins pour caler l'ordi.
> 
> Je suis bien plus rassuré par les emballages en polystyrène fournies par Apple.



C'est beaucoup mieux que l'embalage d'un mac quand même, il y a au moin 4 ou 5 cm de vide entre le carton et l'objet, donc y'a de la marge.

Là je ne te suis pas quand tu parle de polystyrène !!! Tu l'a acheté où ton mac ? Car moi j'ai pas de polystyrène.

Voici à quoi ressemble l'embalage de mon mac, c'est une photo trouvée sur internet.






Dit moi ou elle est la protection là! Le moindre choc est retransmis à l'ordinateur, alors que dans la photo précédente, les cales en carton, et l'emballage en carton ondulé absorbent mieux les chocs.


----------



## Sylow (19 Septembre 2009)

> J'ai pas eu de chance, je suis tombé sur le mauvais numéro, j'entend sans arrêt la même chose. ça me rappel ma voiture, une 307, elle est tout le temps en panne, et tout le monde me dit que je suis tombé sur un mauvais numéro, c'est bizare, ça n'arrive qu'à moi ce genre de chose.



Ne t'inquiète pas  c'est le cas de  TOUTES LES  307 ! Aucune n'est fiable ! 
(un peu hs mais j'essai de te remonter le moral 

apres 10ans de windows j'ai cohabité avec un macbook et depuis 3 mois j'ai abandonné windows ! JE te promet et (tout le monde l'a dit aussi) que toutes les applications windows existent sur mac ! question jeux ca se démocratise vite (cod 4, Age of empire, sims, sim city.. enfin bref il y en a une bonne partie  )

On peut t'aider a trouver des solutions pour des applications !


----------



## tophe630 (19 Septembre 2009)

muhyidin a dit:


> Hm soit t'es pas doué, soit t'as pas de chance, soit t'es un peu faineant, soit t'es un râleur professionnel jamais content soit...
> enfin bref j'ai du mal à saisir ta démarche. Je comprend le fait que tu pestes contre les problèmes de panne. Par contre si le SAV t'as renvoyé ton Mac avec un coup sur l'écran bah appelles les et signales leur le problème. Si tes problèmes matériels persistent bah demande un échange standard.
> Pour le reste excuses moi mais je trouve ça vraiment curieux. Le carton est trop petit, mon ordi plante, il ne lit pas le NTFS... on dirait Calimero. Pleurer n'est pas constructif même si ça peut faire du bien.
> Le coup du carton est fort de café quand même, pareil pour le lecteur de carte on en trouve à quelques euros en USB. Pour le NTFS une simple recherche dans Google t'aurait renseigné. Pour tes amis c'est typiquement le genre de remarque de personnes envieuses. Propose leur un échange contre leur PC portable on verra ce qu'ils diront.
> On dirait que t'as pris un Mac en pensant te retrouver avec un Windows Bis. T'es un peu fautif dans l'affaire on balance pas 1800 à l'aveuglette.



Putain mais arrêtez de dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, vous ne comprenez rien vous !!! C'est pas possible ça !!

Ce qui me fait chier c'est que le mac n'est pas assez protégé et le SAV ne prend pas soin du matériel. J'ai retrouvé mon mac avec des chocs, si il était si bien protégé que ça et si le personnel du SAV en prenait soin, je l'aurais reçu en bon état.
Et bien sûr aussi le fait qu'il faille le ramener sans cesse en SAV, c'est énervant.

Mais j'en ai rien à foutre qu'il ne lise pas les cartes SD, qu'il n'écrive pas sur les partitions NTFS, arrêtez de me parler de ça putain !!! C'est juste qu'en plus du plantage, je suis passé pour un guignol devant mes amis qui n'ont fait que me chambrer sur ça.


----------



## rizoto (19 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> Putain mais arrêtez de dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, vous ne comprenez rien vous !!! C'est pas possible ça !!



SI personne ne te comprend, c'est probablement que le probleme vient de toi ...




tophe630 a dit:


> Ce qui me fait chier c'est que le mac n'est pas assez protégé et le SAV ne prend pas soin du matériel. J'ai retrouvé mon mac avec des chocs, si il était si bien protégé que ça et si le personnel du SAV en prenait soin, je l'aurais reçu en bon état.
> Et bien sûr aussi le fait qu'il faille le ramener sans cesse en SAV, c'est énervant.



Ca, on a compris. Les echanges avec le SAV sont fait via la poste ou autres ou bien es tu alle chez un revendeur?




tophe630 a dit:


> Mais j'en ai rien à foutre qu'il ne lise pas les cartes SD, qu'il n'écrive pas sur les partitions NTFS, arrêtez de me parler de ça putain !!!



C'est toi qui est venu en parler. On commemce tous par lire ton premier post...



tophe630 a dit:


> C'est juste qu'en plus du plantage, je suis passé pour un guignol devant mes amis qui n'ont fait que me chambrer sur ça.



Ton mac a planté !!! ET oui ca arrive. Tu en as souffert psychologiquement, c'est possible. MAis est ce si grave? D'ailleurs quand il a plante, as tu essaye de forcer la fermeture d'application?


----------



## Frodon (19 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> C'est beaucoup mieux que l'embalage d'un mac quand même, il y a au moin 4 ou 5 cm de vide entre le carton et l'objet, donc y'a de la marge.
> 
> Là je ne te suis pas quand tu parle de polystyrène !!! Tu l'a acheté où ton mac ? Car moi j'ai pas de polystyrène.
> 
> ...



C'est parce que ton magasin ne t'a pas fourni le carton de transport. La FNAC le fourni en général, mais ca n'est pas le cas de tous les magasins. C'est le choix du revendeur, de fournir ou non ce carton. Certains magasins estiment (à tord à mon avis) que cela n'est pas nécessaire de fournir le carton de transport si la personne achète en magasin.

Voilà à quoi ressemble l'emballage d'un MacBook tel que le reçoivent les magasins ou lorsqu'il est acheté sur l'AppleStore:


----------



## tophe630 (19 Septembre 2009)

Nicosun a dit:


> Le "plastique" n'est pas forcement moins écologique que le carton c'est même l'inverse



Le carton est bien plus écologique que le plastique, c'est 100% naturel.
Enterre des bouteilles en plastique dans ton jardin, et revient 50 aprés, elle seront toujours là.
Alors que si tu enterre des cartons, 1 ans aprés ils on disparus, ils se sont dégradés.

C'est bien beau de dire que c'est recyclable, donc écolo, je suis sûr que la majorité d'entre vous ne pratique pas le tri selectif complètement, voir même pas du tout.
Et vous savez où finissent vos emballages plastiques "recyclables" ?
Ils finissent enterrés dans une décharge et vont mettre des siècles, même des millénaires à disparaitre totalement, et montrez moi le côté écolo de la chose !!

Moi je n'ai jamais aimé les écolos de toute façon, je suis beaucoup plus respectueux de la nature qu'eux.

Le logo "produit recyclable", c'est pour vous donner bonne conscience, c'est tout, mais un vrai produit écolo, est un produit biodégradable tant que les gens n'auront pas le réflexe de faire le tri sélectif.


----------



## divoli (19 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> Voici à quoi ressemble l'embalage de mon mac, c'est une photo trouvée sur internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et tu peux nous dire qui t'a livré ton Mac ? UPS ou TNT, je suppose... Ce ne sont pas ce que l'on peut appeler des brutes épaisses, ils font attention à leur livraison. 

S'il y avait des plaintes à ce sujet, depuis le temps, ça se saurait, Apple ne va pas laisser se trimbaler entre 1000 et 2500 &#8364; de matériel  dans des conditions qui s'avèreraient défavorables (avec tout ce que cela entrainerait comme frais pour elle en terme que retours clients et SAV), c'est absurde.



tophe630 a dit:


> Mais j'en ai rien à foutre qu'il ne lise pas les cartes SD, qu'il n'écrive pas sur les partitions NTFS, arrêtez de me parler de ça putain !!! C'est juste qu'en plus du plantage, je suis passé pour un guignol devant mes amis qui n'ont fait que me chambrer sur ça.



En gros, tu as voulu faire le kéké avec un ordi que tu ne maitrises pas, devant des énergumènes qui avaient à la base une propension à t'allumer sur cet achat, qu'est-ce que tu veux que l'on te dise...


----------



## Frodon (19 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> Je m'en fou de ça, ça me dérange pas moi, ce qui m'a fait chier, c'est la réflexion des autres, surtout quand le mac ça plante juste aprés.



Ah bah ca c'est sûr, avant de vouloir faire le malin devant tes potes, il faut d'abord s'assurer de maitriser l'outil que tu présentes.

C'est comme à un examen oral, si tu ne le prépares pas correctement, tu as toutes les chances de passer pour un c*n devant les examinateurs.

La prochaine fois, avant de vouloir crâner avec quoique ce soit, assures toi d'avoir d'abord une bonne maitrise de l'outil que tu présentes.
Car je peux te dire que personnellement je n'aurais pas au les problèmes que tu as eu et qui ont valu les moqueries de tes amis, car je maitrise suffisamment bien mon Mac pour savoir ce qu'il faut pour lire une carte mémoire et écrire sur un disque dur NTFS.

Bref, le seul responsable dans cette histoire c'est toi et toi seul. Si tu es passé pour un c*n devant tes amis c'est seulement parce que tu ne t'étais pas suffisamment préparé. Et sur ce point, tu ne peux t'en prendre qu'à toi même.


----------



## tophe630 (19 Septembre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Franchement, ce type de protection est NULLISSIME, y'a simplement pas pire, car le PC est directement mis dans le carton, sans emballage supplémentaire. Ah si, y'a pire, transporter le PC sans aucune protection



Ben c'est le cas du macbook, il est directement dans sont carton sans rien autour. Sauf que le carton n'est pas équipé de coins en polystyrène, ou en carton pour mieux le protéger.
Donc il est moins bien protégé.

C'est quand même beaucoup mieux quand il y a une protection épaisse entre l'appareil et l'extérieur du carton.

Je ne comprend pas ce que vous trouvez de mieux dans l'emballage du mac par rapport à ce qu'on voit habituellement.


----------



## Frodon (19 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> Sauf que le carton n'est pas équipé de coins en polystyrène, ou en carton pour mieux le protéger.
> Donc il est moins bien protégé.
> 
> C'est quand même beaucoup mieux quand il y a une protection épaisse entre l'appareil et l'extérieur du carton.



MAIS IL Y A EN A UNE!!!!

Tu as loupé la photo que j'ai posté ou quoi? Ce que tu dis est FAUX! Si tu n'as pas eu de carton de transport c'est parce que tu as acheté ton MacBook directement en magasin et que ce dernier n'a pas jugé utile de te fournir le carton de transport.
Dans ce cas, plains toi à ton revendeur qui ne ta pas fourni le carton de transport qu'il a pourtant reçu avec le MacBook. 

Mais ne va pas dire que le MacBook est mal protégé alors qu'Apple ne l'a JAMAIS envoyé uniquement dans l'emballage que tu présentes (sauf peut être lorsque TOI tu l'as renvoyé en SAV, mais dans ce cas c'est TA responsabilité, car c'est toujours l'expéditeur qui est responsable de la sécurité de l'emballage lors d'un envoi par un service de transport, pas le destinataire, ni le transporteur).

Voilà à quoi ressemble l'emballage d'un MacBook tel que le reçoivent les magasins ou lorsqu'il est acheté sur l'AppleStore:






Si tu ne vois pas de coins en polystyrène, alors tu es aveugle!!!



			
				tophe630 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprend pas ce que vous trouvez de mieux dans l'emballage du mac par rapport à ce qu'on voit habituellement.



Et ce que je trouve de mieux, c'est que le carton interne (celui qui contient réellement le MacBook), est conçu spécifiquement pour la machine. Celle ci ne bouge donc pas à l'intérieur de son emballage, ce qui est bien meilleur pour le transport.

Donc il y a NON SEULEMENT des protections en polystyrènes épaisses entre le carton d'emballage du MacBook et le carton de transport, mais en plus la machine est elle même dans son propre carton d'emballage conçu spécifiquement pour elle dans lequel il ne peut pas bouger. 

Bref, une deuxième protection, assurant l'immobilité du matériel, en plus de la classique protection via des coins en polystyrènes.


----------



## tophe630 (19 Septembre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Ah bah ca c'est sûr, avant de vouloir faire le malin devant tes potes, il faut d'abord s'assurer de maitriser l'outil que tu présentes.
> 
> C'est comme à un examen oral, si tu ne le prépares pas correctement, tu as toutes les chances de passer pour un c*n devant les examinateurs.
> 
> ...



Je ne cherchais pas à faire le malin, on avait tout simplement tous sorti nos ordinateurs pour faire un échange de photos comme on fait assez régulièrement.
Et j'était le seul à ne pas pouvoir lire les cartes sd, mais je m'en fou, c'est le plantage qui m' a fait chier, l'histoire de la carte sd je m'en fou, je le savait avant d'acheter. C'est juste ces toutes petite choses mis à bout qui m'ont dérangé, mais encore une fois c'est pas ça mon problème principal, je m'en fou de ça.


----------



## Frodon (19 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> Je ne cherchais pas à faire le malin, on avait tout simplement tous sorti nos ordinateurs pour faire un échange de photos comme on fait assez régulièrement.
> Et j'était le seul à ne pas pouvoir lire les cartes sd, mais je m'en fou, c'est le plantage qui m' a fait chier, l'histoire de la carte sd je m'en fou, je le savait avant d'acheter. C'est juste ces toutes petite choses mis à bout qui m'ont dérangé, mais encore une fois c'est pas ça mon problème principal, je m'en fou de ça.



Ah bah faudrait savoir, avant tu disais c'était catastrophique que tes amis se soit moqués de toi, et maintenant tu t'en fou... 

Tant mieux cela dit, ça sert à rien de prêter attention aux moqueries des autres. Si les gens qui réussissent de ce monde faisaient attention à cela, ils n'auraient pas réussis 

Cela dit, rétablissons la vérité. Bien qu'il existe très certainement des personnes qui n'ont jamais eu un seul plantage sur leur Mac, dire qu'un Mac ça ne plante jamais, cela est FAUX! Tout comme cela est FAUX de dire qu'un PC ça ne plante jamais. Et dans les deux cas (Mac, PC ou autre), quelque soit l'OS utilisé.

Le jour où un logiciel complexe, tel qu'un OS, programmé par l'homme pourra prétendre ne jamais pouvoir planter, les poules auront des dents. C'est tout simplement humainement impossible de faire qu'un logiciel complexe, tel qu'un OS, soit parfait dans toutes les circonstances.


----------



## tophe630 (19 Septembre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> C'est parce que ton magasin ne t'a pas fourni le carton de transport. La FNAC le fourni en général, mais ca n'est pas le cas de tous les magasins. C'est le choix du revendeur, de fournir ou non ce carton. Certains magasins estiment (à tord à mon avis) que cela n'est pas nécessaire de fournir le carton de transport si la personne achète en magasin.
> 
> Voilà à quoi ressemble l'emballage d'un MacBook tel que le reçoivent les magasins ou lorsqu'il est acheté sur l'AppleStore:




Là je suis d'accord, ça c'est une bonne protection !
C'est ce que j'explique depuis le début, rien ne vaut un carton ondulé avec des coins en polystyrène expansé ou bien des trucs en carton.

Mais moi j'ai juste eu le carton équipé de la poignée, j'ai pas eu le droit au carton ondulé.
Mais dans ce cas-là le soucis d'écologie est un argument bidon vu qu'il y a un grand carton supplémentaire avec du polystyrène.
Mais au moins là c'est protégé, j'aime mieux ça !!

Voila ce que j'ai eu moi:


----------



## divoli (19 Septembre 2009)

Je suis un habitué des portables Mac, et j'ai toujours vu ce genre de conditionnement.

Tu l'as acheté où, ton Mac ?


----------



## Frodon (19 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> Là je suis d'accord, ça c'est une bonne protection !
> C'est ce que j'explique depuis le début, rien ne vaut un carton ondulé avec des coins en polystyrène expansé ou bien des trucs en carton.
> 
> Mais moi j'ai juste eu le carton équipé de la poignée, j'ai pas eu le droit au carton ondulé.
> ...



Comme je l'ai dit, si tu n'as as eu le carton ondulé avec les coins en polystyrène c'est tout simplement parce que tu as acheté ton MacBook en magasin et que ce dernier n'a pas jugé utile de te fournir le carton de transport qui leur a pourtant bel et bien été fourni avec le MacBook lorsqu'ils l'ont reçu.

Donc si tu veux avoir ce carton de transport, plains toi à ton revendeur. Et la prochaine fois, je te recommande vivement de le réclamer à l'achat, car s'est pratique soit lorsqu'on veut le revendre, soit pour l'envoyer en SAV (encore que en général on l'amène à un Apple Repair Center ou dans le cadre d'un Apple Care Apple fourni lui même un carton de transport spécial pour le SAV).


----------



## divoli (19 Septembre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Comme je l'ai dit, si tu n'as as eu le carton ondulé avec les coins en polystyrène c'est tout simplement parce que tu as acheté ton MacBook en magasin et que ce dernier n'a pas jugé utile de te fournir le carton de transport qui leur a pourtant bel et bien été fourni avec le MacBook lorsqu'ils l'ont reçu.


C'est là que je ne comprends pas. Tous les portables Mac que j'ai achetés chez des revendeurs avaient ce conditionnement, idem concernant des personnes de mon entourage.

Comment pourrait-il en être autrement ?


----------



## tophe630 (19 Septembre 2009)

Personne ne m'a dit qu'il y avait ce carton ondulé avec les polystyrène au début sur ce forum.
Maintenant vous me dite tous que vous avez eu ça ! j'ai pas compris ça moi.
Je l'ai acheté sur un site de vente par correspondance, oil m'est parvenu comme ça.
Voila ce que j'ai reçu par la poste moi :


----------



## Frodon (19 Septembre 2009)

Et sinon, un délai de 2 mois pour faire réparer un Mac c'est beaucoup trop. Par qui passe tu pour le faire réparer?

Perso j'ai jamais eu de réparation qui ai pris plus de 10 jours sur les Macs que j'ai eu, y compris quand il s'agissait d'un changement d'écran ou de carte mère.
Et pour ma seule machine que j'avais mis sous AppleCare (meilleure garantie, plus longue (3 ans) et plus efficace (enlevement sur site...)), les réparations en direct avec Apple (possible qu'avec un AppleCare), se faisaient en à peine 5 jours (envoyé le lundi, récupéré le vendredi).

Si tu passes par un Apple Repair Center, je t'invite à envisager d'en changer, car celui que tu as choisi semble plutôt lent.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h41 ----------




divoli a dit:


> C'est là que je ne comprends pas. Tous les portables Mac que j'ai achetés chez des revendeurs avaient ce conditionnement, idem concernant des personnes de mon entourage.
> 
> Comment pourrait-il en être autrement ?



Oui c'est le cas de la majorité des revendeurs, mais il existe malheureusement bien des revendeurs qui ne fournissent que le carton d'emballage sans le carton de transport. 

C'est rare, mais ils existent.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h43 ----------




tophe630 a dit:


> Voila ce que j'ai reçu par la poste moi :



CHANGE DE SITE DE VPC! C'EST UNE HONTE! 

Et sinon, c'est quoi le nom du site, qu'on n'achète pas chez eux? 

je vois que l'expéditeur est un particulier, tu n'aurais pas acheté ton Mac sur un site type eBay ou Price Minister? C'est sûr qu'avec un particulier on prend toujours des risques du point de vue emballage.


----------



## tophe630 (19 Septembre 2009)

OK, merci, je pensais que c'était du à la taille, alors je l'ai réduit, et j'y suis arrivé, mais c'est que j'ai du faire la bonne manip aprés.

Je l'ai commandé chez Pixmania. Je comprend mieux pourquoi on était pas d'accord sur la qualité d'embalage.
Je l'ai reçu comme ça par la poste, puis l'ai renvoyé chez pixmania comme ça. Ils l'ont renvoyé chez Apple également comme ça. Ensuite Apple l'a renvoyé chez Pixmania. Puis Pixmania me l'a renvoyé.

Au final, moi je l'ai reçu avec des chocs sur l'écran. Et maintenant la prise Jack ne fonctionne plus, c'est pour ça que je vais encore le renvoyer.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Septembre 2009)

Si le site de vente par correspondance est un des ténors de la vente "pas cher" je crois qu'il faut chercher plutôt de ce côté. Je n'achète que chez des enseignes sérieuses.


----------



## tophe630 (19 Septembre 2009)

Je leur ai envoyé un mail exigent un remboursement ou un remplacement.

ça me rassure si les autres vendeurs livrent dans un emballage plus correcte. Mais comment voulez-vous être content en recevant ce que je viens de recevoir. Car pour moi c'est Apple qui a créé cet emballage, et donc je mettais la faute sur eux. J'était pas censé savoir qu'il y a un autre carton normalement.


----------



## Frodon (19 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> OK, merci, je pensais que c'était du à la taille, alors je l'ai réduit, et j'y suis arrivé, mais c'est que j'ai du faire la bonne manip aprés.
> 
> Je l'ai commandé chez Pixmania. Je comprend mieux pourquoi on était pas d'accord sur la qualité d'embalage.
> Je l'ai reçu comme ça par la poste, puis l'ai renvoyé chez pixmania comme ça. Ils l'ont renvoyé chez Apple également comme ça. Ensuite Apple l'a renvoyé chez Pixmania. Puis Pixmania me l'a renvoyé.
> ...



UN CONSEIL: 

Ne passe plus par Pixmania pour le SAV!!!

Saches que la garantie Apple de donne le droit de choisir ton réparateur. En plus ca ira bien plus vite que par l'intermédiaire de Pixmania, car 2 mois de délai de réparation c'est tout simplement inadmissible. Je soupçonne très sérieusement pixmania de ne pas l'envoyer et/ou de le renvoyer immédiatement après réception chez eux, mais de trainer pour l'expedier à Apple ou pour te le renvoyé à toi une fois réparé.

Pour trouver un Centre de Services Agréé Apple, tu peux aller sur cette page:
http://www.apple.com/fr/buy/locator/

Ensuites tu sélectionnes "Trouver un centre de services" pour le champ "Vous voulez", et tu indiques ta ville dans le champs "Votre ville".

Il faut regarder les adresses qui sont estampillés


----------



## tophe630 (19 Septembre 2009)

Oui, mais comme j'exige un remplacement, ou un remboursement, je suis obligé de passer par pixmania.

Car je ne veux plus le garder celui-là, il a subit trop de chocs durant tous ces transports non protégés. J'en veux un neuf.


----------



## Frodon (19 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> Oui, mais comme j'exige un remplacement, ou un remboursement, je suis obligé de passer par pixmania.
> 
> Car je ne veux plus le garder celui-là, il a subit trop de chocs durant tous ces transports non protégés. J'en veux un neuf.



Dans ce cas, c'est sûr...

Franchement, la prochaine fois, soit commandes directement chez Apple, soit achètes en magasin chez un revendeur Apple Premium Reseller ou à la FNAC (cette dernière dispose d'une garantie échange à neuf de 3 ans intéressante qui en plus couvre au moindre pixel mort de l'écran LCD de la machine).


----------



## Le docteur (19 Septembre 2009)

Maintenant pour les gneuneux qui s'amusent de ce q'un ordinateur n'ait pas de lecteur de carte SD et ne puisse pas écrire sur le format de Microsoft &#8230;

1. Si un lecteur de carte SD suffisait à faire un vrai ordinateur digne de ce nom, le premier NetBook avec clavier en carton et trackpad microscopique serait un ordinateur digne de ce nom.
2. Se sont-ils étonnés aussi que leur merveilleuse machine ne lisent même pas (je ne parle pas d'écrire, mais simplement de lire) un disque formaté en HFS+ ou en EXT2 (Linux) ou 3 ?
Là, ce n'est plus une tare ? Mais qu'on n'écrive pas sur LEUR format de fichier, c'en est une.
Un Mac peut lire dès la sortie de boîte du FAT32 ou du NTFS,  et écrire sur du FAT32, Windows est incapable ne serait-ce que de voir un disque Mac. De plus un Mac peut écrire, avec l'add-on adéquat sur du NTFS, et ceci gratuitement. Par contre la réciproque est payante.

Histoire d'aller au-devant de leurs moqueries dit leur aussi que la version de Messenger que fournit MS aux Macs ne gère pas la vidéo et l'audio. Ils vont te dire que tu es vraiment nul. Seulement il y iChat dans les Mac, dix fois mieux que leur merde truffée de pubs et représentant un des principaux vecteurs de virus sur PC. Fous-toi donc de leur gueule : ils n'ont pas iChat, ces nuls !

Ramassis de conneries en gros. Les sarcasmes du gneugneu qui ne réalise pas que le problème vient davantage de son système que de celui du voisin.

En gros, leur seul avantage c'est d'être nombreux et d'écrire dans un autre format que toi &#8230; la belle histoire...

Sinon les derniers MacBooks ont un lecteur de carte SD et MSN Messenger avec la vidéo, c'est pour dans quelques mois, si l'on en croit Microsoft.

Sinon propose leur de récupérer leur photos en bluetooth ou de partager par le wifi. S'ils n'ont pas de bluetooth ou si le partage par wifi est trop dur à configurer, n'oublie pas de leur demander d'où ils sortent leurs machines ..


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Septembre 2009)

Et puis pourquoi utiliser MSN? aMSN est sans pubs, gratuit, et tout ce qu'un MSN PC fait, il le fait


----------



## jfmulquin (19 Septembre 2009)

Restons zen dans toutes situations.

Je viens également de passer sous Mac sans lire quoi que ce soit... sans me renseigner avant... juste car tout le monde disait que c'était mieux...

Et aussi juste pour la beauté de l'objet.

Bien entendu j'ai eu des surprise genre reformater mon HDD portable pour qu'il soit copmpatible MAc...

Bien entendu j'ai aussi chérché pas mal de truc qui ne se faisaient pas comme sous windows...

Heureusement qu'il y a des FORUMS comme celui-ci...

J'ai finalement juste acheté l'Office pour Mac et je suis ravi... Office compatible avec mes 2 PC des enfants et celui du bureau... msn fonctionne ...

J'ai la chance de ne pas avoir encore eu de soucis technique (MBPRO 13 acheté le 31/08/09).

Je suis ravi de la qualité de l'écran moi qui fait de la photo (EOS 50D, gros fichiers raw)

Bref je comprend qu'on puisse être décu pour les soucis technique mais là... même chose en voiture ... tu peux acheter une porsche qui tombera en panne le lendemain... c'est pas de chance et puis ces belles machines utilisent des pièces (processeurs et autres) fabriqués dans des usines et pas par Mac... une pièce peut être défaillante...

Bref dans mon cas je suis hyper content...


----------



## rizoto (19 Septembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Et puis pourquoi utiliser MSN? aMSN est sans pubs, gratuit, et tout ce qu'un MSN PC fait, il le fait



Oui mais bon aMSN, c'est tres moyen, je trouve. Je lui préfère Adium


----------



## tophe630 (19 Septembre 2009)

J'ai appellé pixmania, mon revendeur, je suis tombé sur une conseillère qui parlait à peine français. J'ai demandé à parler à un responsable, elle m'a dit que c'était pas possible, qu'un responsable à d'autre choses à faire que de parler à un client.

Et c'est à ce moment-là que ça a commencé à gueuler, si elle ne savait pas ce que c'était qu'un client mécontent, là elle a pu le voir.

Enfin bref je dois rappeler lundi pour pouvoir joindre un responsable, et si il faut, j'irais même jusqu'à écrire une lettre recommandée à un directeur en personne. Ils m'ont tellement énervé que j'exige maintenant un remboursement, j'ai plus envie d'avoir affaire à eux, c'est terminé.

Si je dois racheter un mac, j'irais dans un magasin cette fois. Mais aprés tous ces défauts qui m'ont tellement déçu du mac, je ne sais pas si je vais bien avoir envie d'en racheter un.

---------- Post added at 12h19 ---------- Previous post was at 12h14 ----------




rizoto a dit:


> Oui mais bon aMSN, c'est tres moyen, je trouve. Je lui préfère Adium



aMSN est moyen, mais ça reste le mieux. Rien n'arrive à la hauteur de messenger sur Windows de toute façon pour t'chater sur le réseau msn, ce qui est logique.

Mais le problème c'est que tout le monde a msn, alors si on passe à ichat ou skype par exemple, on se retrouve sans amis. C'est ça le gros soucis.

J'ai essayé skype moi, mais le soucis c'est que je n'ai pas encore un seul ami. 
Donc je ne peut pas savoir si c'est bien ou pas.

Et pour adium, je ne l'aime pas du tout, il est trés lent, il met trop longtemps à se connecter quand il y arrive, aMSN est bien plus rapide.


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Septembre 2009)

Franchement, entre un mac et un PC y a pas photo. J'ai eu un PC 6 ans durant avec XP, mon père en a encore un pour le boulot et le vieux pc est désormais entre les mains de ma mère avec Ubuntu (ça évite de se balader avec un fichier d'échange d'1Go comme le pc le faisait sur la fin avec XP).

Bah je ne regrette pas le switch. Certes faut changer ses habitudes, OS X n'est pas Windows. Mais honnêtement de tous les OS c'est le plus simple, il est aussi stable et performant que ubuntu (tous deux sont des systèmes UNIX) et la machine est vraiment de bonne qualité.  A côté le PC de boulot du paternelle fait vraiment misérable et pourtant sa firme a pas choisis le plus économique c'est, pour un PC, une belle machine.

De plus, essaye de connecter un PC en wifi et un mac. Le mac se connecte en deux clics, pour connecter le PC du paternelle il faut avoir quelques bases en informatique (seul mon paternelle n'aurait pas réussi).

Et ensuite, pour le bluetooth, son PC en dispose certes mais là encore c'est très contraignant et il ne sait pas explorer les données du téléphone quand mon mac récupère les photos de mon téléphone en bluetooth, en se baladant dans son contenu....

PS: là je teste adium. Pas mal mais ou sont les fonctions vidéos? Sinon aMSN a l'avantage d'être libre et peu déroutant pour ce windows user.

Edit: Avec moi, c'est Adium le plus rapide. Serait-ce l'effet Snow?


----------



## jfmulquin (19 Septembre 2009)

Je t'assure que le microsoft messenger fournit avec Office 2008 pour Mac c'est MSN... aucun soucis...


----------



## tophe630 (19 Septembre 2009)

je n'ai pas testé celui-là.
à l'époque ou j'ai voulu essayer, la version microsoft pour mac avait 5 ans de retard avec la version windows.


----------



## Sylow (19 Septembre 2009)

J'ai migré de messenger mac à Adium bah je dis byebye msn !! Une fois customisé adium est bien plus agréable au quotidien , il y a beaucoup d'interfaces disponibles  ! Laissez tomber Office aussi...Iwork est bien plus fiable. 
Je n'utilise plus rien de chez Microsoft ! 

Office > Iwork
Msn > Adium
IE/ Mozilla > Safari
everest > iStats

vas sur macgratuit.com !!!


----------



## tophe630 (19 Septembre 2009)

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, adium est trés lent, et ne se connecte pas à tous les coups.
je préfère 100 fois mieux aMSN, et en plus adium ne fait pas la vidéo il me semble.

Moi j'essaye au mieux d'éviter les produits microsoft, mais malheureusement on est obligé des fois. Car beaucoup de logiciels ne fonctionnent pas sur mac, ils ont des équivalent, mais c'est pas facile de changer. Je recite l'exemple de SolidWorks que j'utilise depuis 10 ans, et bien je me voi mal changer pour un autre logiciel, tout comme catia, ce sont les logiciels de DAO les plus utilisés. 
Il faut conserver une partition windows pour être sûr de tout faire avec.


----------



## Amandine57 (19 Septembre 2009)

Tout à fait d'accord avec Sylow !
Sans vouloir te vexer tophe630, tes amis sont un peu bizarre, je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment on peu se moquer de quelque chose alors que le sujet nous est inconnu.
En tous les cas ce n'est pas le genre de comportement que je cautionnerai mais bon...


----------



## Le docteur (19 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> J'ai appellé pixmania, mon revendeur...


Eh bien voilà la voilà l'explication...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h07 ----------

Moi, esthétiquement je préfère Adium ou même Microsoft Messenger (encore sans pub chez nous). Adium semble se connecter bien plus rapidement sous SL, d'ailleurs.

aMSN devient supportable avec le skin aDarwin, sinon je le trouve repoussant. Il est très lent à se connecteur aussi


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Septembre 2009)

aMSn n'est pas la panacée c'est vrai. Trop "windows" dans son esthétique en plus. Je suis d'accord qu'Adium est plus jolie mais. C'est ou le son et la vidéo, J'ai pas encore trouvé.


----------



## ikeke (19 Septembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> aMSn n'est pas la panacée c'est vrai. Trop "windows" dans son esthétique en plus. Je suis d'accord qu'Adium est plus jolie mais. C'est ou le son et la vidéo, J'ai pas encore trouvé.



Bonjour,

Audio et Vidéo ne sont pas encore disponible avec Adium, c'est actuellement en cours de développement. Plus d'informations sur la Page Officielle Adium dédiée à l'Audio/Vidéo (en Anglais)


----------



## Sacrebestiol (19 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> C'est beaucoup mieux que l'embalage d'un mac quand même, il y a au moin 4 ou 5 cm de vide entre le carton et l'objet, donc y'a de la marge.
> 
> Là je ne te suis pas quand tu parle de polystyrène !!! Tu l'a acheté où ton mac ? Car moi j'ai pas de polystyrène.
> 
> ...



La protection est le carré noir sur le couvercle de la boite (en haut), ce sont deux centimètres de mousse qui protège le mac


----------



## Le docteur (19 Septembre 2009)

Parti comme c'est ils l'auront implanté dans Adium, avant que MS ait daigné nous le coller dans Messenger


----------



## Sylow (19 Septembre 2009)

Personnellement je ne trouve pas adium lent..bien au contraire ! Pour la video il y a Itchat (mais bon faut un utilisateur Mac en face mais il y a d'autre moyen je suis sur ! Je sais pas si skype le fait..

En parlant de SAV j'ai téléphoné a apple il y a 1h pour mon Iphone (bouton power hs et 3G qui bug) , lundi UPS est devant chez moi ! 

C'est normal qu'avec pixmania...le résultat n'est pas la, c'est comme si je faisait réparer une porsche chez speedy ! Je suis qu'avec un peu de chance je vais me retrouver avec un 3G neuf , 3GS  si apple est commerçant (je suis qu'en leur disant que je suis très bon client c'est faisable  )

Un programme que je conseil a tous est plus particulièrement a toi c'est "GimmesomeTune ", je t'en dis pas plus et laisse faire parler ta curiosité car c'est comme ça qu'on apprend


----------



## tophe630 (19 Septembre 2009)

Sacrebestiol a dit:


> La protection est le carré noir sur le couvercle de la boite (en haut), ce sont deux centimètres de mousse qui protège le mac



Oui, je sais bien que c'est ça la protection, mais ce que je voulais dire c'est que c'est faible une simple mousse à côté d'un gros carton avec des morceaux en polystyrène comme on voit partout ailleur.


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Septembre 2009)

Sylow: Skype fonctionne en vidéo, c'est même son principe de base. Ensuite aMSN fonctionne en audio et vidéo (même si la vidéo reste assez aléatoire dans son fonctionnement.)

Mais si adium a l'audio et la vidéo alors j'abandonne aMSN!

tophe630: la meilleure protection c'est de caler la machine puis de l'envelopper. D'ou le double emballage Apple.  Et la protection est amplement suffisante.


----------



## Frodon (19 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> Oui, je sais bien que c'est ça la protection, mais ce que je voulais dire c'est que c'est faible une simple mousse à côté d'un gros carton avec des morceaux en polystyrène comme on voit partout ailleur.



Partout ailleurs (y compris chez Apple), mais PAS chez *Pixmania* (et peut être quelques autres VPCistes...)!


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Ohhlàalalala, c'est un peu bizarre ici comme ambiance&#8230;

Alors premios, un Mac est un PC sous Mac OS X, c'est tout. Premier défenseur de la plateforme quand il le faut, faut rester logique, même si Apple maîtrise tout de A à Z, je crois que tout ordinateur (portable de surcroît) est faillible. Faut arrêter de croire qu'un Mac ne tombe pas en panne, il y a des composants non-taggués Apple dedans, même s'ils ont tous excellentes réputations, ils ne sont pas infaillibles, et quand ça tombe en panne, le SAV Apple est vraiment excellent&#8230;

Ensuite, le débat Adium / aMSN n'a pas lieu parce que les goûts et les couleurs ne se discutent pas, même si je préfère largement Adium&#8230;

Maintenant je crois qu'il faut pas trop vite se dire déçu&#8230;C'est pas de chance, mais ça reste du domaine du "ça arrive" et faut pas se demander si il faut que tu reprennes un Mac, parce que la question ne se pose pas.
C'est oui, évidemment&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h43 ----------

Ohhlàalalala, c'est un peu bizarre ici comme ambiance

Alors premios, un Mac est un PC sous Mac OS X, c'est tout. Premier défenseur de la plateforme quand il le faut, faut rester logique, même si Apple maîtrise tout de A à Z, je crois que tout ordinateur (portable de surcroît) est faillible. Faut arrêter de croire qu'un Mac ne tombe pas en panne, il y a des composants non-taggués Apple dedans, même s'ils ont tous excellentes réputations, ils ne sont pas infaillibles, et quand ça tombe en panne, le SAV Apple est vraiment excellent

Ensuite, le débat Adium / aMSN n'a pas lieu parce que les goûts et les couleurs ne se discutent pas, même si je préfère largement Adium

Maintenant je crois qu'il faut pas trop vite se dire déçuC'est pas de chance, mais ça reste du domaine du "ça arrive" et faut pas se demander si il faut que tu reprennes un Mac, parce que la question ne se pose pas.
C'est oui, évidemment


----------



## tophe630 (19 Septembre 2009)

J'aurais bien aimé que tout se passe bien, recevoir mon mac dans un emballage digne de ce nom. Qu'il soit fiable, que je n'ai pas à l'envoyer en SAV tous les mois pendant deux mois.
Si ça continu comme ça, la garantie d'un an (je crois que c'est ça) sera terminée alors que je n'aurais pas encore eu le temps de le prendre en main.

N'importe qui à dans mon cas serait énervé. Je veux bien admettre que je sois quelqu'un de difficile, mais faut pas pousser non plus.
C'est surtout de la faute à Pixmania tout ça, mais c'est bien le mac lui même qui tombe toujours en panne, pixmania ne provoque pas les pannes, mais y a bien contribué avec leur emballage de merde, donc c'est un peu normal que j'en veuille à apple.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Et si, les emballage réduis, C'EST PLUS ECOLOGIQUE! Pourquoi ? Parce que si l'emballage est plus petit, il y a moins de carton, et autres matières impliqués dans l'emballage, produits et aussi donc moins à traiter lorsqu'il est jeté. Or la production et le traitement des emballages pollues! Donc moins on en produit, mieux c'est!



Sans compter l'économie d'énergie durant le transport, plus de Macs dans le même volume (camion, train, avion cargo).


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> J'aurais bien aimé que tout se passe bien, recevoir mon mac dans un emballage digne de ce nom. Qu'il soit fiable, que je n'ai pas à l'envoyer en SAV tous les mois pendant deux mois.
> Si ça continu comme ça, la garantie d'un an (je crois que c'est ça) sera terminée alors que je n'aurais pas encore eu le temps de le prendre en main.
> 
> N'importe qui à dans mon cas serait énervé. Je veux bien admettre que je sois quelqu'un de difficile, mais faut pas pousser non plus.
> C'est surtout de la faute à Pixmania tout ça, mais c'est bien le mac lui même qui tombe toujours en panne, pixmania ne provoque pas les pannes, mais y a bien contribué avec leur emballage de merde, donc c'est un peu normal que j'en veuille à apple.



Moi aussi quand j'ai eu mon Packard Bell il y a 6 ans j'aurais aimé ne pas naviguer entre chez moi et le SAV durant trois mois.....

Malheureusement Macuserman a, comme souvent, raison.


----------



## desertea (19 Septembre 2009)

La preuve que le zéro défaut n'existe pas !!! 

Pour ma part, je fais parti des personnes à avoir été satisfait de mon switch il y a quelques années.

L'emballage ne m'a jamais posé problème. Mes machines toujours reçues nickel. Les softs équivalents Windows sur Mac ? Je ne m'en suis jamais préoccupé. Je suis sur Mac, et je peux faire     ce que je veux avec. Et pour les accros, les équivalences existent évidemment. (moins de soft sur Mac mais de meilleure qualité).

Le SAV Apple, j'ai dû les appeller à plusieurs reprises en X années !! Pb de fissures sur Macbook, Charnière sur MBA, PB écran sur iPod, ..... Je n'ai jamais eu de souci !! 

Un Mac peut planter !! et oui c'est une machine !!! et alors ? Car ton Mac plante tu le vires !! tu feras alors de même avec un simple PC sous Windows, linux ou autre !! 
Alors le conseil c'est d'acheter un bloc A4 et un bon stylo !! tu verras, pas de plantage, le bonheur absolu !!! 

J'ai peut être un jugement pas assez critique. Mais, mes Macs plantent quasiment jamais, leur finition et de loin supérieure aux PC (qui craquent dans tous les sens).
Mais je crois qu'avant tout, c'est l'OS qui est supérieur. Et ce n'est pas une chose qu'on arrive à estimer en 15 jours !!! 

Mais si tu n'as pas trouvé ton bonheur sur Mac, peut être je trouveras tu sur Windows ? 
Les goûts et les couleurs !!! 
Nous n'avons rien à gagner lorsqu'une personne switch !! Je suis parfois content, car dans la plupart des cas les personnes sont très satisfaites, mais ça s'arrête là !! 

Je ne suis pas le genre de personne à vouloir à tous prix convaincre que Mac c'est mieux !!! 
Le principal, tu l'as fait, tu as testé !! maintenant libre à toi de choisir !! 

Pour ce qui est du prix, un Mac est en effet un poil plus cher !! mais il y a une côte de l'occaz !! 
Je change de machine très souvent, et je dois dire que c'est un réel avantage !! 
Un PC à 700 euros c'est cool, c'est beau !! (avec des autocollants partout et des lumières de tout bord) mais 2 mois plus tard ça ne vaut même pas le poids du plastique !!!


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Merci DarkMoineau! 

Maintenant, faut que tu arrêtes aussi, parce que les emballages sont vraiment bons, faut pas déconner non plus, si l'emballage te "paraît" mauvais, ça on s'en fou en fait, puisque Apple fait en sorte que le Mac soit bien protégé, tu demanderas à un prof de physique si tu en as l'occasion ou tu feras un tour sur Google pour voir&#8230;


----------



## Frodon (19 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> C'est surtout de la faute à Pixmania tout ça, mais c'est bien le mac lui même qui tombe toujours en panne, pixmania ne provoque pas les pannes, mais y a bien contribué avec leur emballage de merde, donc c'est un peu normal que j'en veuille à apple.



Ah voir, si effectivement le transport à contribué aux pannes, il peut en réalité les avoir provoqué, c'est à dire que certaines de ces pannes n'aurait peut être pas eu lieu s'il n'y avait pas eu négligence dans le transport de la part de Pixamania.

Et si tu dois faire réparer ton Mac à nouveau, sauf évidement pour un remboursement ou un échange, je le répète, mais je te conseille vivement de passer par un réparateur agréé. Cela ira beaucoup plus vite (1 à 2 semaine en général).


----------



## JFL27 (19 Septembre 2009)

Un enfant qui reçoit un cadeau sera plus content si l'emballage est imposant car il pensera qu'on pense plus à lui avec une grosse boîte.  Il se sentira plus important. Un emballage sert à protéger. Nos PC et nos Mac viennent tous de Chine. Ils sont conditionnés dans leur emballage individuel, regroupés dans des boîtes bien plus grosses et voyageront en containers que cela soit en avion ou en bateau. La probabilité qu'ils reçoivent un choc direct est relativement faible par contre ils vont subir de nombreuses vibrations néfastes pendant leur périple. Aujourd'hui on sait faire des matériaux minces, légers qui absorbent les vibrations et qui ont une bonne résistance au choc, en tous cas avec une efficacité bien supérieure au carton et polystyrène  usuel et bons marchés. La taille de l'emballage est moins importante que la qualité des matériaux utilisés. D'ailleurs un Mac n'est pas conditionné dans une emballage d'apparence industrielle mais dans un véritable écran dont même l'odeur en fait un objet exclusif.

On dit qu'un Mac est cher, trop cher. Mais dans le prix d'un Mac qu'elles sont la part du hard, celle des softs et celle du  packaging ?  En terme de développement, de tests et de suivi, on peut estimer que les coûts pour Microsoft et pour MAc sont similaires mais les volumes d'objectif de vente étant très différenst, il est raisonnable de penser que le coût unitaire de Mac OsX est supérieur à celui d'une version Windows. Mircosoft de son côté ne conçoit pas ni ne fabrique pas d'ordinateurs. C'est un coût qui lui est étranger. Par contre les fabricants de PC tablant sur des volumes de vente conséquents peuvent proposer des matériels relativement bon marché alors qu'Apple doit amortir ses coûts de conception, de fabrication et de distribution sur des volumes plus restreints. Il paraît donc normal qu'un Mac et que Mac OsX soientt plus chers que ses concurrents PC. 

Mais relativement, peut-être que rapportés sur des volumes produits identiques  les coûts sont très similaires. 

Apple fait payer sa notoriété et son image, c'est commercialement compréhensible. De temps en temps,  sont proposés des PC badgés avec des marques de luxe  dont le prix est sans rapport avec les prestations proposées. Je pense notamment aux portables Acer badgés Ferrari qui sont des machines tout à fait classiques mais dont le côté exclusif fait exploser le prix.

Quand on achète un Apple, on paye pour une machine, une conception de l'informatique mais aussi pour une image statutaire. Sony non plus ne fait pas de cadeau avec ses machines haut de gamme, Toshiba non plus, Dell non plus. 

Un Mac est une machine typée haut de gamme avec une forte valeur d'image ajoutée. Personne ne force quiconque à acheter un Apple pas plus que personne ne force quiconque à acheter une Cartier plutôt qu'une Swatch.


----------



## tophe630 (19 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Merci DarkMoineau!
> 
> Maintenant, faut que tu arrêtes aussi, parce que les emballages sont vraiment bons, faut pas déconner non plus, si l'emballage te "paraît" mauvais, ça on s'en fou en fait, puisque Apple fait en sorte que le Mac soit bien protégé, tu demanderas à un prof de physique si tu en as l'occasion ou tu feras un tour sur Google pour voir&#8230;



Je ne comprend pas de quoi tu veux parler en parlant de physicien !!!

La boite du macbook est belle, bien finie, ça peut même servir de malette pour le transport du mac dans la voiture ou dans une valise.
Mais pour le transport dans des camions, sur des palettes, ect... une protection supplémentaire avec des polystyrènes est indispensable. 
Comme dans la photo que frodon a posté, le carton du mac est ranger dans un carton secondaire, et entre ces deux cartons il y a du polystyrène, ça c'est un bon emballage.

---------- Post added at 21h24 ---------- Previous post was at 21h19 ----------

ça c'est un bon emballage :







---------- Post added at 21h26 ---------- Previous post was at 21h24 ----------

Alors que ça c'est un mauvais emballage, y'a pas photo, y'a pas besoin d'être prof de physique pour comprendre ça









Dans le premier cas il y a un carton ondulé avec du polystyrène, ça donne plus confiance.
Et dans le second, on a l'impression que le mac subit tous les chocs de l'extèrieur.


----------



## adrenergique (19 Septembre 2009)

Apple envoie TOUJOURS ses mac comme ça quand ils sont achetés chez eux en ligne sur apple.fr


Après si pixmania c'est de la daube, apple n'en est pas responsable!

Pour le reste, no comment, tout a été dit....


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Je reste en adéquation avec ce qui vient d'être dit
La prochaine fois, contacte Apple directement peut être...!


----------



## KAZZ31 (20 Septembre 2009)

Ouai là c'est vrai qu'en voyant le carton c'est vraiment abusé. C est juste le carton du mac avec le cachet de la poste direct dessus. C'est vraiment abusé et ca confirme ce que tout le monde pense de pixmania sur le net. En gros achètes chez nous mais malheur à toi si ton produit à un soucis..... BREF pitoyable, moi je porte plainte direct... et jpète les plombs.
La morale est qu'il vaut mieux payer 20 à 50 euros plus cher, voire le meme prix parfois, et acheter chez apple direct. Quand tu compares la maniere de pix mania et d'apple de traiter les problèmes, il n'y à pas photo. Quant à l'emballage d'envoi 100% apple, il n'y a pas photo c' est vraiment le top, jusqu'au bout. L'emballage, qui est conçu comme ceux des télé LCD, empêche vraiment le portable de subir un choc, meme si bien sur il y'en a toujours mais moi j'ai jamais eu de problème la dessus. De toute manière Apple est n'est pas débile et ils ont tout intéret de ne pas négliger la partie transport. Bref j'espere pour toi que tout va s'arranger et moins tu auras compris qu'il vaut mieux parfois traiter direct avec  apple. De toute facon en cas de Sav tu n'as meme pas à traiter avec pixmania, mais direct apple.


----------



## Clark971 (20 Septembre 2009)

-Lecteur carte SD USB -> 8 euro
-WLM ça pue, c'est rempli de gens infecté par des spywares maintenant qui envoient des liens, si tout le monde pouvait migrer a des logiciel plus intéressant comme Skype ou iChat... (skype est aussi dispo sur iPhone donc appel iPhone <-> Mac possibles).
-Pour transférer des photo entre potes vous utilisez encore des périphérique amovibles ?? Moque toi de tes potes s'ils n'ont pas le bluetooth. 
-On peut lire et écrire sur le NTFS parfaitement avec Paragon NTFS. On peut lire et écrire sur le HFS+ parfaitement avec MacDrive sur Windows.
-Quand t'achète un Mac, t'as besoin de rien tout est déjà dedans au niveau vital. Si tu veux rire un peu, demandes a tes potes de tracer une courbe mathématique avec leur pc. Ensuite sors ton joli Grapher et met leurs en plein les yeux. 
-Montre leur l'intégration de facebook dans iPhoto. Montre leur les boutons utiles dans Safari. (rechercher sur google directement après sélection, ouvrir l'url dans une nouvelle onglet...)
-Montre leur Exposé, montre leur ta touche arobase !! Montre leur spotlight bon sang !! Dashboard a la place du volet Vista encombrant à la longue...
-Montre leur ce que ça fait quand tu appuie sur Espace en ayant sélectionné un fichier pdf, audio et vidéo !!! Si ça ça les laisse pas bouche bée, alors ce sont vraiment des cas désespérés...

C'est ce genre de détails comme ça cumulés qui font d'un Mac un Mac et qui fait qu'après quelques temps d'utilisation on se demande "comment j'ai fait sans avant ?"

PS : Je sais que bientôt tu auras besoin de Paint. L'équivalent Mac c'est PaintBrush.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h08 ----------




desertea a dit:


> Nous n'avons rien à gagner lorsqu'une personne switch !! Je suis parfois content, car dans la plupart des cas les personnes sont très satisfaites, mais ça s'arrête là !!
> 
> Je ne suis pas le genre de personne à vouloir à tous prix convaincre que Mac c'est mieux !!!
> Le principal, tu l'as fait, tu as testé !! maintenant libre à toi de choisir !!



*joke*
Moi je suis ce genre de personne 
Comme ça après tout le monde pourra utilise iChat. lol


----------



## tophe630 (20 Septembre 2009)

Clark971 a dit:


> -Lecteur carte SD USB -> 8 euro
> -WLM ça pue, c'est rempli de gens infecté par des spywares maintenant qui envoient des liens, si tout le monde pouvait migrer a des logiciel plus intéressant comme Skype ou iChat... (skype est aussi dispo sur iPhone donc appel iPhone <-> Mac possibles).



Le problème c'est que si on a aucun amis qui utilise l'un ou l'autre, on en fera pas grand chose, moi j'aimerais bien pouvoir utiliser skype 
C'est pas comme office, on a le choix d'utiliser autre chose, on s'en fou des autres.



Clark971 a dit:


> -Montre leur ce que ça fait quand tu appuie sur Espace en ayant sélectionné un fichier pdf, audio et vidéo !!! Si ça ça les laisse pas bouche bée, alors ce sont vraiment des cas désespérés...



Je ne connaissais pas cette astuce !! j'ai encore plein de choses à apprendre sur l'utilisation d'un mac, j'en ai pour quelques années pour savoir l'utiliser correctement à ce rythme là. Demain il repart pour deux mois en SAV 
J'essaierais au mois de décembre toutes ces astuces, avant de le renvoyer en SAV pour les mois de janvier et février.

---------- Post added at 07h24 ---------- Previous post was at 07h18 ----------




adrenergique a dit:


> -Se faire prendre pour des pigeons je ne crois pas par contre toi tu es un bon pigeon si tu n'es pas capable de montrer à tes potes la supériorité du mac sur le PC au delà du lecteur de cartes pourries d'APN... Je rejoins bien l'avis précédent.
> Pigeon aussi d'acheter chez pixmania un mac... Manifestement tu aimes ça contrairement à ce que tu dis dans ton placard d'agressivité laissé sur mon profil.



Tu as raison, c'est moi le pigeon, je pars dés demain m'acheter un nouveau mac à 1800 euros. Comme ça je ferais un roulement, dés que j'en recevrais un en retour de sav, j'enverrais le second, et ainsi de suite, comme ça j'aurais toujours un mac chez moi, mais à quel prix !!.
3600 euros l'ordinateur, à ce prix là il vaut mieux acheter un PC par an à 600 euros, on en a un neuf à chaque fois doté des derniers équipements au moins.

Bon je sais, je délire là, mais je suis tellement énervé de cette histoire.


----------



## desertea (20 Septembre 2009)

Si tu n'arrives pas à voir que la qualité de ton Mac est supérieure à un PC à 600 euros (même éteint) tu devrais t'en séparer !!!

Tu rencontres des ennuis et c'est bien dommage, notamment pour une première expérience. 
En fait, la première erreur est d'avoir acheté ton Mac ailleurs que sur l'AS ou un revendeur Mac, mais tu ne pouvais pas savoir.

Et ce n'est pas parce que tu achètes un Mac à 1800 euros que tu vas t'affranchir de tout problème de fiabilité !! ce serait "trop" facile.

Soit tu te montres patient, et dans ce cas tu verras que tu as fait le bon choix, soit tu es réellement déçu et tu peux racheter un PC (chez Pixtrucmuche).

Tu as déjà fait la démarche d'essayer et c'est tout en ton honneur. Maintenant Apple n'a pas l'obligation de satisfaire 100% des personnes qui essayent leur machine !!!


----------



## Sylow (20 Septembre 2009)

J'en reviens pas qu'une firme comme pixmania est le droit de vendre en ligne un mac...apple ne doit pas etre au courant :love:


----------



## pickwick (20 Septembre 2009)

On trouve aussi des macs en ligne chez RueDuCommerce et Cdiscount !


----------



## Le docteur (20 Septembre 2009)

A propos, quelqu'un aurait-il réussi à faire marcher aMSN pour la vidéo ET l'audio en même temps ?Je dis ça parce que les réponses semblent varier, et, oui, je l'avoue je n'ai JAMAIS eu à l'utiliser ...:rose: donc, du coup je ne sais pas si ça marche

Person je dirais que la solution doit être d'utiliser notre joli et très Mac Adium et de lancer Skype au coup par coup en cas de besoin.
Si en face ils tiennent absolument à n'utiliser QUE MSN


----------



## Clark971 (20 Septembre 2009)

Si à chaque fois qu'un contact veut faire de l'audio/vidéo tu le parraines en lui faisant découvrir Skype, on finira bien par tous y être bon sang !


Le mieux c'est qu'il y a Skype sur iPhone donc on peut appeler un Mac ou un PC avec son iPhone gratuitement et de manière illimitée.


----------



## Nicosun (21 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> Le carton est bien plus écologique que le plastique, c'est 100% naturel.
> Enterre des bouteilles en plastique dans ton jardin, et revient 50 aprés, elle seront toujours là.
> Alors que si tu enterre des cartons, 1 ans aprés ils on disparus, ils se sont dégradés.
> 
> ...



Heu enterré des trucs dans son jardin c'est protégé la nature ? Faux, Le carton de ton jardin n'a certainement pas disparu, il me semble que certaine partie sont devenus du CO2 bref il a seulement changé de forme chimique.

Je te signale qu'avec des bouteilles en PET, on peut faire du tissu par exemple.
Avec du carton on a deforesté juste un peu avant mais c'est pas grave hein. (
Les produits synthétiques (il peut y avoir du carton la aussi) quand la chaînes est bien respectée prenne bien mieux soin de l'environnement, après dans les chaînes il y a un ou des passages par les gens et si les gens ne sont pas respectueux, c'est autres choses.

Les produits recyclables sont recycables. 

Je suis d'accord sur le fond tout de même c'est plutôt une prise de conscience collective qu'il faut.


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Septembre 2009)

JFL27 a dit:


> Un enfant qui reçoit un cadeau sera plus content si l'emballage est imposant car il pensera qu'on pense plus à lui avec une grosse boîte.  Il se sentira plus important. Un emballage sert à protéger. Nos PC et nos Mac viennent tous de Chine. Ils sont conditionnés dans leur emballage individuel, regroupés dans des boîtes bien plus grosses et voyageront en containers que cela soit en avion ou en bateau. La probabilité qu'ils reçoivent un choc direct est relativement faible par contre ils vont subir de nombreuses vibrations néfastes pendant leur périple. Aujourd'hui on sait faire des matériaux minces, légers qui absorbent les vibrations et qui ont une bonne résistance au choc, en tous cas avec une efficacité bien supérieure au carton et polystyrène  usuel et bons marchés. La taille de l'emballage est moins importante que la qualité des matériaux utilisés. D'ailleurs un Mac n'est pas conditionné dans une emballage d'apparence industrielle mais dans un véritable écran dont même l'odeur en fait un objet exclusif.
> 
> On dit qu'un Mac est cher, trop cher. Mais dans le prix d'un Mac qu'elles sont la part du hard, celle des softs et celle du  packaging ?  En terme de développement, de tests et de suivi, on peut estimer que les coûts pour Microsoft et pour MAc sont similaires mais les volumes d'objectif de vente étant très différenst, il est raisonnable de penser que le coût unitaire de Mac OsX est supérieur à celui d'une version Windows. Mircosoft de son côté ne conçoit pas ni ne fabrique pas d'ordinateurs. C'est un coût qui lui est étranger. Par contre les fabricants de PC tablant sur des volumes de vente conséquents peuvent proposer des matériels relativement bon marché alors qu'Apple doit amortir ses coûts de conception, de fabrication et de distribution sur des volumes plus restreints. Il paraît donc normal qu'un Mac et que Mac OsX soientt plus chers que ses concurrents PC.
> 
> ...




Non seulement Sony fais payer cher à l'image d'Apple mais ils proposent encore de la DDR2 quand Apple est en DDR3 (à l'exception de Mister White).

J'ai été voir récemment (bah avant d'acheter mon Mac quoi) et cela m'avait surpris.

ça et la différence de prestations de leur rival de l'iMac qui fais si misérable....


----------



## tophe630 (22 Septembre 2009)

Nicosun a dit:


> Heu enterré des trucs dans son jardin c'est protégé la nature ? Faux, Le carton de ton jardin n'a certainement pas disparu, il me semble que certaine partie sont devenus du CO2 bref il a seulement changé de forme chimique.



Le carton c'est des fibres de bois, donc à part l'encre qu'il peut y avoir dessus, je ne vois pas ce qui peut poluer.
Tu parle de CO2 quand il se dégrade !!
Dans ce cas-là les feuilles mortes quand elles pourrisent, et les branches mortes aussi ça polue également ?
ça fait du compost pour nourirre les végétaux, mais ça polue, les animaux aussi poluent, il rejetent du CO2.

En faite la nature se polue elle-même !!!  
 ça me fait bien rire tout ça, ça ressemble à des paroles des sois-disant "écolo des villes" qui sont contre tous les amoureux de la nature comme les vététiste, chasseurs, 4X4,  etc... qui pensent être écolos, mais ne le sont pas plus que les autres.

Je ne met pas beaucoup de carton dans mon jardin, mais j'y met tout mes déchets de végétaux, nourriture, et bien sûr du journal aussi. Et ça me fait du compost. Et  il y a beaucoup de monde qui jette tout ça à la poubelle, peut-être que tu en fait parti ?

Alors qu'est-ce qui est plus écolo, jeter ça dans un sac poubelle pour que ça aille à la décharge ? ce qui va polluer à cause du sac, ou bien le faire pourrir dans son jardin et en faire du compost. Et ça évite d'acheter du compost dans une jardinerie, emballé dans un sac en plastique. Et faire son jardin évite d'achetter ses salades dans des sacs plastiques.


Je suis d'accord pour le fait que la déforestation soit une chose mauvaise, mais le carton se recycle aussi, et dans le cas où la chaîne comme tu dit n'est pas respectée, le carton vas finir en compost (et si l'encre est biodégradable, c'est le top).

Et tes bouteilles en plastiques, elles en rejettent pas elle du CO2 quand on les recycle ? Tu crois que c'est des petits chinois qui transforment ça en tissus avec leurs propres mains ?
Il faut les faire fondre, donc une chaudière, et la chaudière vas rejeter du CO2.


Désolé, c'était hors sujet, mais je trouve que certaines personnes ont une drôle de vision de l'écologie..


----------



## Macuserman (22 Septembre 2009)

Les vaches c'est pire, c'est du méthane&#8230;
Enfin bon ce sujet vire un peu au n'importe quoi.

Autant je suis le premier à comprendre une déception autant là on a un utilisateur "type" qui se plaint d'Apple alors que c'est le transporteur et le vendeur qui ont fait n'importe quoi&#8230;
Il faut arrêter aussi.


----------



## TiteLine (22 Septembre 2009)

Clair que le choix du revendeur ne semble pas très judicieux. Pour avoir vu (en photo) les emballages sur l'Apple Store et avoir acheté à la FNAC et chez un APR, j''a à chaque fois eu droit à la "mallette" emballée et protégée dans un deuxième carton.


----------



## tophe630 (22 Septembre 2009)

Je sais que j'ai fait une connerie d'acheter chez eux, je le reconnais.
Mais personne ne m'a dit que le mac était livré dans un second carton au début, donc je ne comprenais pas pourquoi tout le monde était content de l'emballage style malette.

Mais c'est le mac en lui même qui me déçoit aussi, car c'est bien lui qui a eu des soucis.
J'ai un PC au boulot, un Dell latitude en plastique bien épais, bon d'accord c'est moche,  mais je suis dépanneur sur des trains, et je peut vous dire qu'il est mal traité, la coque est toute rayée, je l'utilise les doigts pleins de graisse, et il marche toujours bien.

Ah oui!  Au fait, j'ai eu le droit à un vrai plantage tout à l'heure. Plus aucune réponse, juste après le démarrage, j'étais obligé d'enlever la batterie pour l'éteindre. 

Vous me dite tous que je suis difficile, qu'un mac aussi à bien le droit de planter de temps en temps. Et quand je vous dis qu'il plante 1 à 2 fois par semaine, vous trouver ça trop, il faudrait savoir !!


----------



## TiteLine (22 Septembre 2009)

Un mac qui plante une ou deux fois par semaine a effectivement un défaut et c'est vrai que lorsqu'on te parle de stabilité de la machine, tu peux être déçu. 

Mon iMac a plus de neuf mois et il n'a jamais planté (peut être une ou deux applis ont "planté" mais je n'ai jamais eu besoin de le redémarrer. (Sauf une fois au démarrage, alors que je venais de changer le bloc multiprises ... une fois l'ancien remis, plus aucun problème) Et le MBP n'a pas planté une seule fois non plus en 3 mois ... donc un mac qui plante ne serait-ce qu'une fois par semaine a effectivement un problème. La stabilité de l'OS ne peut pas être remise en question si l'appareil a un défaut.


----------



## tophe630 (22 Septembre 2009)

Je connais ces paroles, beaucoup d'utilisateurs de PC me disent que leur PC ne plante jamais.
J'arrive pas à les croire. Tout comme ceux qui disent que leur peugeot 307 n'a jamais de soucis, c'est impossible.


----------



## rizoto (22 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> Je connais ces paroles, beaucoup d'utilisateurs de PC me disent que leur PC ne plante jamais.
> J'arrive pas à les croire. Tout comme ceux qui disent que leur peugeot 307 n'a jamais de soucis, c'est impossible.



2 portables au boulot (Dell + Thinkpad) et un vieux (6/7 ans) pc d'assemblage à la maison. aucun soucis particulier ...
2 macs, pas de soucis ...
et 1 peugeot, pas de soucis non plus ...

Le problème se situe souvent entre le siège et l'écran , c'est probablement aussi vrai avec le volant !


----------



## TiteLine (22 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> Je connais ces paroles, beaucoup d'utilisateurs de PC me disent que leur PC ne plante jamais.
> J'arrive pas à les croire. Tout comme ceux qui disent que leur peugeot 307 n'a jamais de soucis, c'est impossible.




Mon vieil HP que j'ai gardé 5 ans a très rarement planté ... et je ne l'ai jamais reformaté.
Mon Vaio ... c'est une autre histoire, plantages à répétition et lui, j'ai dû le reformater.

Quant à la Peugeot, hormis le com2000 changé au bout d'un an (mais titine était sous garantie) , aucun souci non plus. Et c'est pourtant une 307 (bon là j'avoue, il y en a eu quelques une qui étaient bugguées)

Si ton mac plante une fois par semaine, soit il a un problème et il est sous garantie, soit tu as  merdouillé avec à un moment donné.


----------



## Amandine57 (22 Septembre 2009)

Le mieux à faire est d'exiger un remboursement.
Ensuite je pense que tu devrais prendre le temps de réfléchir afin de faire le bon choix de matériel.
Je confirme que mon Mac n'a planté que deux fois en un an.
Tu es tombé sur une machine deffecteuse ou qui a été maltraitée et qui de ce fait rencontre de graves problèmes tout à fait inhabituels.
Je suis d'accord avec toi pour dire que ce n'est vraiment pas de chance pour une première expérience mais maintenant il ne faut pas se braquer et écouter les avis.
Si tu décidais de reprendre un Mac je te conseille de l'acheter directement chez Apple.
Contrairement à ce qui t'es arrivé, en cas de soucis tu auras UPS devant chez toi le lendemain de l'appel au SAV et ta machine te sera renvoyée réparée et bien protégée pour le voyage.
Si tu as la chance de pouvoir profiter de Mac OSX sur une machine fiable tu comprendra facilement pourquoi tous les utilisateurs ne veulent plus en changer.
Quoi qu'il en soit, bon courage et ne te laisse pas influencer par des amis qui sont peut-être jaloux du fait que tu aies les moyens de t'offrir une si belle machine.
A bientôt !


----------



## Snk33 (23 Septembre 2009)

J'avoue que pour une première, on a vu mieux ! Mais comme on dit ça fait toujours mal la première fois... sisi à la CB 

Sinon pour la comparaison avec la peugeot j'en profite pour faire un petit HS avec le concurrent Renault. J'ai bien bien entretenir ma Clio 3 que j'ai eu neuve, j'ai eu le privilège de changer les 2 roulements arrière (le truc pas de moule...), sans compter les vibrations (tiens ça me fait penser à mon post sur mon DD vibrant xD).

Bref dans tous les cas la qualité se paye mais on peut toujours tomber sur une mauvaise série ou un produit défectueux. Qu'on le veuille ou non, tout process industriel implique un taux de retour, aussi qualitative la marque soit-elle.
En tout cas, si tu te réfères à la majorité des topics ici présents, tu te rendras vite compte que nombre d'utilisateurs sont plutôt très satisfaits 

Bon courage en tout cas !


----------



## Nicosun (23 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> Le carton c'est des fibres de bois, donc à part l'encre qu'il peut y avoir dessus, je ne vois pas ce qui peut poluer.
> Tu parle de CO2 quand il se dégrade !!
> Dans ce cas-là les feuilles mortes quand elles pourrisent, et les branches mortes aussi ça polue également ?
> ça fait du compost pour nourirre les végétaux, mais ça polue, les animaux aussi poluent, il rejetent du CO2.
> ...



D'un coté tu est contre la déforestation mais tu reste sur ton carton. On enlève du traitement de CO2 à un endroit pour produire plus de CO2 ailleurs ou justement il n'y pas le traitement nécessaire.

Après que tu me prenne pour ce que tu veut c'est pas là le problème. J'ai l'impression que tu passe vraiment à côté du fond de ma pensée. Tu doit faire partie de ces gars au cheveux long qui rêve de vivre sur Larzac avec leur 4l dont le carter fui et qui passe l'hivers devant la cheminée, ça fait drôlement avancer le débat ce genre d'argument...
Par contre oui j'ai un 4x4 mais Hybride et j'attends de voir ces fameux moteurs diHydrogéne.

NB : On ne le fait pas fondre le plastique on l'éclate en minuscules pièces, et c'est pas les petits chinois qui le font c'est les petits hommes verts


----------



## Macuserman (23 Septembre 2009)

C'est pas vraiment le sujet dédié à l'écologie ici&#8230;
Perso j'ai aussi un 4x4, pas vraiment hybride, mais ça pollue moins qu'une vieille caisse mal réglée point de vue filtres etc etc&#8230; Mais je rentre pas dans le débats.

Maintenant notre ami le déçu va gentiment rappeler Pix, gueuler un coup rapide et hop il aura un Mac neuf et mieux emballé, ya pas de quoi en faire un flan à la menthe&#8230;


----------



## rizoto (23 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est pas vraiment le sujet dédié à l'écologie ici
> Perso j'ai aussi un 4x4, pas vraiment hybride, mais ça pollue moins qu'une vieille caisse mal réglée point de vue filtres etc etc


Ca c'est un argument pour se donner bonne conscience.
Une voiture si tu ne l'utilises pas elle pollue pas ...

Ensuite, pour les 4*4, regarde l'énergie qu'il a fallu pour fabriquer la tonne d'acier supplémentaire en plus de la tonne d'une voiture normale.

Bref ...


----------



## Macuserman (23 Septembre 2009)

Ouuhh méchants utilisateurs de 4x4... Mais bon, chacun ses prises de positions c'est pas la peine de partir la dedans c'est stérile&#8230;! 

Si on se concentrait sur le post? 
Je crois que le mieux à faire est d'appeler Pix!


----------



## Arnus (23 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous,

Bon stop, on est pas sur un forum pour s'insulter quoi...

T'es déçu Tophe630 et t'as bien le droit, mais le truc c'est que je trouve que tes argument sont pas trop valables quoi... Sérieusement, les emballages Apple sont vraiment simple, mais bien à l'image des MacBook Pro, simple MAIS élégant. Pas de protection ? Ben écoute, moi, j'ai pas franchement eu cette impression de fragilité de l'emballage, mais bon t'as peu être raison, mais vu la difficulté que te pose Apple pour le SAV (c'est à dire aucune, j'ai eu AUCUN problème pour renvoyer mon MBP au SAV) je ne vois pas ce qui est critiquable. 

Ensuite les arguments du genre "ouah putain, j'suis dégouté mes potes se sont moqués de moi", tu achète ton ordi pour qui ? Toi ou les autres ? Nan mais c'est sur que là, je crois qu'on est TOUS d'accord pour acheter un ordinateur pour le monter aux autres, "Eh regardes ! Je me suis acheté un MacBook Pro à 1200 ! Trop cool" et ensuite le ranger. Sérieux, un ordinateur ça doit te servir à toi, te correspondre, c'est pas un objet de décoration, alors arrête avec ça...

Bonne soirée


----------



## Amok (24 Septembre 2009)

Nouvelles règles : soit on répond au sujet, soit on se tait. Même le plus neuneu devrait comprendre ca, ce qui me laisse (un peu) d'espoir.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2009)

Raison pour laquelle j'essayais de recadrer le sujet en demandant implicitement: quel est la vraie question "technique" sur ce macbook pro ? Le cas échéant, pourquoi ne pas déplacer ce fil sur "réagissez"

mes salutations distinguées  Mr L'Amok


----------



## tophe630 (24 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Un mac qui plante une ou deux fois par semaine a effectivement un défaut et c'est vrai que lorsqu'on te parle de stabilité de la machine, tu peux être déçu.
> 
> Mon iMac a plus de neuf mois et il n'a jamais planté (peut être une ou deux applis ont "planté" mais je n'ai jamais eu besoin de le redémarrer.



Un imac, c'est peut-être normal qu'il ai moins de problèmes, vu que c'est un ordinateur fixe.
Un portable est beaucoup plus exposé aux chocs, vibrations, etc...

ça fait une semaine que j'ai déclaré mon problème à pixmania, et j'ai toujours pas de réponse.  Je sais pas si ils ont un magasin en france comme surcouf, mais si c'est le cas, je n'hésiterais pas à y aller directement et en voler un. car quand ça m'énerve, je suis pret à faire n'importe quoi. 
J'ai même réussi à me faire rembourser un baladeur dans un magasin à force de gueuler et de les insulter, le vendeur était tellement mal à l'aise vis à vis des autres clients, que j'ai carrement eu un remboursement, même pas d'avoir. C'était bien normal, il m'avait vendu une daube aussi.


----------



## daffyb (24 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> Un imac, c'est peut-être normal qu'il ai moins de problèmes, vu que c'est un ordinateur fixe.
> Un portable est beaucoup plus exposé aux chocs, vibrations, etc...
> 
> ça fait une semaine que j'ai déclaré mon problème à pixmania, et j'ai toujours pas de réponse.  Je sais pas si ils ont un magasin en france comme surcouf, mais si c'est le cas, je n'hésiterais pas à y aller directement et en voler un. car quand ça m'énerve, je suis pret à faire n'importe quoi.
> J'ai même réussi à me faire rembourser un baladeur dans un magasin à force de gueuler et de les insulter, le vendeur était tellement mal à l'aise vis à vis des autres clients, que j'ai carrement eu un remboursement, même pas d'avoir. C'était bien normal, il m'avait vendu une daube aussi.


As tu essayer d'appeler Apple pour leur indiquer le comportement "anormal" du revendeur Pix ? Peut-être peuvent-ils quelque chose pour toi


----------



## TiteLine (24 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> Un imac, c'est peut-être normal qu'il ai moins de problèmes, vu que c'est un ordinateur fixe.
> Un portable est beaucoup plus exposé aux chocs, vibrations, etc...
> 
> ça fait une semaine que j'ai déclaré mon problème à pixmania, et j'ai toujours pas de réponse.  Je sais pas si ils ont un magasin en france comme surcouf, mais si c'est le cas, je n'hésiterais pas à y aller directement et en voler un. car quand ça m'énerve, je suis pret à faire n'importe quoi.
> J'ai même réussi à me faire rembourser un baladeur dans un magasin à force de gueuler et de les insulter, le vendeur était tellement mal à l'aise vis à vis des autres clients, que j'ai carrement eu un remboursement, même pas d'avoir. C'était bien normal, il m'avait vendu une daube aussi.



Bah c'est ce qu'on a dit pour Vista et c'est peut être vrai puisqu'au collège ils ont préféré installer XP pro sur les portables des profs mais je ne peux pas parler de ce système d'exploitation (car c'est bien de l'OS que je parle en mentionnant la stabilité) car je ne l'ai jamais utilisé. En revanche, je ne pense pas qu'un portable sous OS X ou XP soit plus plantogène qu'un fixe. Le MBP, je l'ai déjà déplacé et il n'a jamais bronché. Un mac qui plante une ou deux fois par semaine, qu'il soit portable ou fixe est un mac qui a un problème. Il faut donc voir avec le revendeur mais visiblement Pix n'est pas au top et il faudrait peut être effectivement contacter Apple


----------



## tophe630 (24 Septembre 2009)

Ce que je voulais dire par là, c'est qu'un mac portable a plus tendance à avoir des problèmes qu'un fixe, tout comme les téléphones. Un téléphone portable par exemple a une durée de vie de 2 à 4 ans seulement car il subit plus de chocs qu'un téléphone fixe à force d'être transporter dans des poches, ça induit donc sur la fiabilité.

C'est pareil pour un ordinateur, à force d'être transportés dans des sacs, les secousses et les chocs peuvent peut-être induire sur la stabilité du système.


----------



## TiteLine (24 Septembre 2009)

Peut être mais ton MBP est tout neuf, donc il ne devrait pas avoir les problèmes que tu décris.

C'est vrai qu'un laptop a une durée de vie plus courte mais je ne sais pas si cela est dû à l'aspect mobile ou plutôt à l'impossibilité de l'upgrader comme on pourrait redonner de la pêche à une "tour". Cela est particulièrement vrai sous Windows peut être plus gourmand qu'OS X?

Tu pourras également lire pas mal de témoignages de mac users ayant gardé leur portable mac assez longtemps.


----------



## tophe630 (24 Septembre 2009)

En tout cas c'est mal partis pour moi, à ce rythme là, il ne me fera pas plus de deux ans.

Je vais écrire à Apple pour leur faire part de mon mécontentement au sujet de mon achat chez l'un de leurs revendeurs.


----------



## TiteLine (24 Septembre 2009)

tophe630 a dit:


> En tout cas c'est mal partis pour moi, à ce rythme là, il ne me fera pas plus de deux ans.
> 
> Je vais écrire à Apple pour leur faire part de mon mécontentement au sujet de mon achat chez l'un de leurs revendeurs.


Oui, essaie de contacter Apple.

Et visiblement tu as eu de nouveaux problèmes, essaie de demander à ce que l'appareil soit changé. Si ils acceptent, ouvre le carton dans le magasin et vérifie bien la machine. Mais c'est clair qu'un remboursement pur et simple serait préférable et te permettrait d'acheter un nouvel ordinateur ailleurs. 

Il ne faut pas croire que tu es un cas isolé non plus, oui les macs peuvent tomber en panne. Mais une fois le problème réglé, c'est souvent du bonheur.


----------



## Amandine57 (24 Septembre 2009)

Je pense qu'il faut que tu insiste afin d'obtenir un remboursement.
Effectivement c'est une bonne idée de téléphoner à Apple afin de leur expliquer tes soucis.
Tu peux également contacter une association de consommateurs afin de leur faire part du comportement de Pix avec ses clients et surtout de leur SAV !
N'oublie pas de le mentionner à Pix au prochain appel au cas où tu le ferais.
Lors de ton prochain achat (j'espère que tu reprendra un Mac car crois moi ça en vaut vraiment la peine !), achète-le directement chez, Mac ou via le store.
Comme ça tu sera certain de la qualité de l'envoi ainsi que de la qualité du SAV.
Bon courage et à bientôt !


----------

